# Reading > Who Said That? >  favourite quotes from song lyrics

## cracking muse

Here are a couple of mine:

"Why can't we see
That when we bleed we bleed the same" 
- 'Map Of The Problematique' by Muse

"And so I sent some men to fight, and one came back at dead of night.
Said he'd seen my enemy. Said he looked just like me,
So I set out to cut myself and here I go."
- 'Same Mistake' by James Blunt

"Your dream is over... or has it just begun?"
- 'Silent Lucidity' by Queensryche

"We all want to change the world
But when you talk about destruction
Don't you know you can count me out in"
- 'Revolution' by the Beatles

I'll post more when I hear some of your guys' favourite quotes from song lyrics. =]

----------


## toni

The Flame That Guides Us Home
_Demon Hunter_

"Sing now seraph, find the calm within your soul
Bring us closer to the flame that guides us home"

City of Blinding Lights 
_U2_

"Time...time....time...time....time Won't leave me as I am
But time won't take the boy out of this man
Oh you look so beautiful tonight"

One
_U2_

"Is it getting better?
Or do you feel the same?
Will it make it easier on you now?
You got someone to blame"

God Put A Smile Upon Your Face 
_Coldplay_

"
Where do we go, nobody knows
I've got to say I'm on my way down
God give me style and give me grace
God put a smile upon my face"

The Tide Began To Rise 
_Demon Hunter_

"If this is all the love my spirit can give
Just take it back tonight
There is not a reason more to live"

----------


## AuntShecky

"We're waltzing in the wonder
of Why we're here
Time hurries by, we're here --
and gone."
-- Howard Deitz, "Dancing in the Dark"

----------


## papayahed

This one always cracks me up:

"She'll see right through you with only one eye" from Fiona by Lyle Lovett.

There are more but that's the only one that comes to mind since I'm listening to that disc now.

----------


## Remarkable

"In tanto il tempo se ne va...e non ti senti piu bambina" by Adriano Celentano.In English it's translated:"And the time gos on and on...while you don't feel like a small girl anymore..."

----------


## amalia1985

"Oh, how I wish for soothing rain,
All I wish is to dream again".

From Nightwish's "Ever Dream"
Music: Tuomas Holopainen
Lyrics:Tuomas Holopainen

----------


## edsbar101

Are you a lucky little lady in the City of Lights
Or just another lost angel-city of night?
_Doors-LA Woman_

Time-don't let it slip away,
Raise your drinking glass
Here's to yesterday.
In time-we're all going to trip away,
Don't piss Heaven off
We got Hell to pay.
_Aerosmith- Full Circle_

----------


## Van Dalen

i gonna have to double toni here with the tide began to rise i love that song.

looking for angles by Skillet

Who can help protect the innocence of our children 
Stolen on the internet with images they can't forget 
We want it we want 
We want a reason to live 
We represent a generation that wants to turn back a nation 
To let love be our light and salvation 


Ghetto by POD

Whether you think I'm so confused 
Or if you feel the way I do 
So don't give in to this hate within 
Living in this world of pain 
Don't let it bring you down 
The world is a ghetto 


Goodbye for now by POD

We’re still smilin as the day goes by
and how come nobody
ever knows the reasons why
Burry you deep so far
you can't see
If you're like me
who wears a broken
heart on your sleeve
Pains is troubles that
you know so well
Either time don't
It can't or you just won't tell
I'm not the type to say
I told you so
I think the hardest part
of holding on is lettin it go

these are just scratching the surface of my fav lyrics i'll add more later

----------


## Shika

i have one;

the kids you used to love
but then we grew old


fall out boy, sophomore slump or comeback of the year

----------


## Anza

Sometimes we take chances
Sometimes we take pills

Fall Out Boy~ Hum Hallelujah

----------


## PaisteN'Pearl

"Something has to change.
Un-deniable dilemma.
Boredom's not a burden
Anyone should bear. 

Constant over stimu-lation numbs me
and I wouldn't have
It any other way. 

It's not enough.
I need more.
Nothing seems to satisfy.
I don't want it.
I just need it.
To feel, to breathe, to know I'm alive. "
Maynard James Keenan - Tool

----------


## PaisteN'Pearl

Standing above the crowd,
He had a voice so strong and loud and I
Swallowed his facade cuz I'm so
Eager to identify with
Someone above the ground,
Someone who seemed to feel the same,
Someone prepared to lead the way, with
Someone who would die for me. 

Will you? Will you now?
Would you die for me?
Don't you ****in lie. 

"Eulogy" tool

----------


## PaisteN'Pearl

We barely remember who or what came before this precious moment,
We are choosing to be here right now. Hold on, stay inside
This holy reality, this holy experience.
Choosing to be here in

This body. This body holding me. Be my reminder here that I am not alone in
This body, this body holding me, feeling eternal
All this pain is an illusion.

Alive, I

In this holy reality, in this holy experience. Choosing to be here in

This body. This body holding me. Be my reminder here that I am not alone in
This body, this body holding me, feeling eternal
All this pain is an illusion.

Twirling round with this familiar parable.
Spinning, weaving round each new experience.
Recognize this as a holy gift and celebrate this chance to be alive and breathing.

This body holding me reminds me of my own mortality.
Embrace this moment. Remember. We are eternal.
All this pain is an illusion.

"Parabola" -tool
(some amazing talent in that band. If your not familiar should check it out. 
Hate to classify it with a genre for fear of discouraging others but i would say some of their songs are considered "heavy".) lol

----------


## PaisteN'Pearl

"Passive"

“Dead as dead can be,” my doctor tells me
But I just can’t believe him, ever the optimistic one
I’m sure of your ability to become my perfect enemy
Wake up and face me, don’t play dead cause maybe
Someday I will walk away and say, “You disappoint me,”
Maybe you’re better off this way

Leaning over you here, cold and catatonic
I catch a brief reflection of what you could and might have been
It's your right and your ability 
To become…my perfect enemy…

----------


## 1n50mn14

^^APC! Nice!

You call this living a dream?
Well everything's not what it seems
To be
Grace, not glory,
Life, not a story.
----

They only want you when you're 17,
When you're 21,
You're no fun.
---- 17, Ladytron

----------


## MarkBastable

When I was a kid I was profoundly impressed by...


_I look at my watch. It says nine twenty-five
And I think, "Oh, God - I'm still alive."
We should be on by now._

David Bowie


...but now I'm old I prefer....

_
It's a hallmark of adulthood that our options diminish
As our faculties for choice increase
Until we choose everything, and nothing,
Too late at the finish,_


Peter Hammill

----------


## motherhubbard

…I would not be convicted by a jury of my peers … Simon and Garfunkel

----------


## Sparrow

"People say in your dreams
We can live our misbehavior"

Rebellion (Lies) by the Arcade Fire


"The Black Mirror knows no reflection
It knows not pride or vanity
It cares not about your dreams
It cares not for your pyramid schemes"

Black Mirror by The Arcade Fire

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

We all have a weakness
But some of ours are easier to identify.
Look me in the eye
And ask for forgiveness;
We'll make a pact to never speak that word again
Yes you are my friend.
We all have something that digs at us,
At least we dig each other
So when weakness turns my ego up
I know you'll count on the me from yesterday
If I turn into another
Dig me up from under what is covering
The better part of me
Sing this song
Remind me that we'll always have each other
When everything else is gone.
We all have a sickness
That cleverly attaches and multiplies
No matter how hard we try.
We all have someone that digs at us,
At least we dig each other
So when sickness turns my ego up
I know you'll act as a clever medicine.
If I turn into another
Dig me up from under what is covering
The better part of me.
Sing this song!
Remind me that we'll always have each other
When everything else is gone.
Oh each other....
When everything
Else is gone.

-Dig, Incubus

----------


## ballb

In Manhatten`s desert twilight in the death of afternoon
We stepped hand in hand on Boadway like the first men on the moon.
Then "The Blackbird" broke the silence as you whistled it so sweet.
And in Brendan Behan`s footsteps we danced up & down the street.


"Thousands are sailing" by the Pogues.

----------


## Endicott

The Red Death by Thrice (based on Poe's 'The Masque of the Red Death')

Masquerade and revel in your opulence 
writhe unfettered by your stabs at ignorance 
swim through hues and whispered tones of heresy 
a dozen strokes to run your blood cold enough to believe 
remember me 
you look so surprised to see me here 
with hells black wings did i over perch these walls 
for stony limits cannot hold me out 


Like Moths to Flame by Thrice

I've never been this cold, the fire's gravity compels
Like planets cling to sol, I feel my orbit start to fail
Like moths to flame I come, too close And all my oaths are burned
As stars begin to run, all my accusers take their turn
And calling curses down, from my lips lies like poison spill
And then that awful sound, the sound of prophesy fulfilled
And then I met your eyes, and I remember everything
And something in me dies, the night that I betrayed my king

----------


## Il Penseroso

"We'll fight, we'll fight for your music halls and dying cities
They'll fight, they'll fight for your neural walls and plasticities

and precious territories." 

- Andrew Bird, "Plasticities"


"What a dream life would seem 
if only we could see the whole world
from inside an etch-a-sketch." 

- Andrew Bird, "Tea and Thorazine"

"'Cause it wasn't long ago, 
just before the reign of Nero
we had no concept of zero."

- Andrew Bird, "Beware"

"'Cause after the fall
there'll be no more countries,
no currencies at all.
We're gonna live on our wits
throw away survival kits,
trade butterfly knives for adderal,
and that's not all,

there will be snacks."

- Andrew Bird, "Tables and Chairs"

"Fifty five and three-eighths years later
at the bottom of a gigantic crater
an armchair calls to you, an armchair calls to you
and says someday, we'll get back at them all
with epoxy and a pair of pliers
as ancient sea-slugs begin to crawl
through the ragweed and barbwire."

- Andrew Bird, "Armchair Apocrypha"

"there's no design, your flaws are fine"

- The Shins, "Young Pilgrims"

"Here comes Ezy, Ezy Rider
flying down the highway of desire.
He's talking the free wind
takes him higher,
trying to find his heaven above
but he's dying to be loved."

- Jimi Hendrix, "Ezy Rider"

"Rocky Raccoon" in it's entirety, by the Beatles

"Well maybe you should just drink a lot less coffee,
And never ever watch the ten o'clock news,
Maybe you should kiss someone nice,
Or lick a rock,
Or both.

Maybe you should cut your own hair
'Cause that can be so funny
It doesn't cost any money
And it always grows back
It grows even after you're dead

And people are just people,
They shouldn't make you nervous.
The world is everlasting,
It's coming and it's going.
If you don't toss your plastic,
The streets won't be so plastic.
And if you kiss somebody,
Then both of you'll get practice."

- Regina Spektor, "The Ghost of Corporate Future"

----------


## dramasnot6

Nothing suits a good flirtation like need and anger and desperation - The Moth, Aimee Mann

----------


## byquist

"I hope you dance" - Lee Ann Womack

----------


## Il Penseroso

"I got a funny feeling they got plastic in the afterlife." - Beck

"In the time of chimpanzees I was a monkey" - Beck

"And my time is a piece of wax fallin' on a termite... that's choking on the splinters." - Beck

----------


## kiz_paws

Well, I have two quotes in my Signature that reflect _Pennyroyal Tea_ (Nirvana) and _The Perfect Drug_ (NIN).  :Smile: 

But I always loved the lines:

_"Long you live and high you fly 
And smiles you'll give and tears you'll cry 
And all you touch and all you see 
Is all your life will ever be"_ 

~[Breathe --- Pink Floyd]

and

_"We're just two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl, year after year,
Running over the same old ground. 
What have you found? The same old fears.
Wish you were here"_.

~ [Wish You Were Here --- Pink Floyd]

Well, I could go on, but I'll let someone else have a turn...  :Wink:

----------


## SirRaustusBear

The sun is out
it melts the snow that fell yesterday
makes you wonder 
why it bothered
-Of Montreal

and i gotta add

The car's on fire and there's no driver at the wheel 
And the sewers are all muddied with a thousand lonely suicides 
And a dark wind blows 
The government is corrupt 
And we're on so many drugs 
With the radio on and the curtains drawn 

We're trapped in the belly of this horrible machine 
And the machine is bleeding to death 

The sun has fallen down 
And the billboards are all leering 
And the flags are all dead at the top of their poles 

It went like this 

The buildings tumbled in on themselves 
Mothers clutching babies picked through the rubble and pulled out their hair 

The skyline was beautiful on fire 
All twisted metal stretching upwards 
Everything washed in a thin orange haze 

I said, "Kiss me, you're beautiful.. 
These are truly the last days" 

You grabbed my hand and we fell into it 
Like a daydream or a fever 

We woke up one morning and fell a little further down 
For sure it's the valley of death 

I open up my wallet 
And it's full of blood 
-Godspeed you black emperor

sorry the last one was really long but its an amazing song

----------


## SirRaustusBear

yeah i just thought of another one 

while you were sleeping
you tossed, you turned
you rolled your eyes as the world burned
the heavens fell, the earth quaked
i thought you must be, but you weren't awake
no, you were sleeping
you ignored the sun
you grew your power garden
for your little ones
and you found brides for them on christmas eve
they hung young cain from the adam trees
and danced
-Elvis Perkins

----------


## bazarov

Theres so many different worlds
So many different suns
And we have just one world
But we live in different ones

Now the suns gone to hell
And the moons riding high
Let me bid you farewell
Every man has to die
But its written in the starlight
And every line on your palm
Were fools to make war
On our brothers in arms

Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms

----------


## Behemoth

She shines in a world full of ugliness
She matters when everything is meaningless
Fragile, she doesn't see her beauty, she tries to get away
Sometimes it seems like nothing seems worth saving
I won't let her slip away 
~ Nine Inch Nails, "The Fragile" 

So clever, whatever, i'm done with these endeavors
Alone I walk the winding way
It's over, no longer, I feel it growing colder
I live to die another day
Until I fade away
~ Breaking Benjamin, "Until the End"

----------


## dum_spiro_spero

I was twenty-one years when I wrote this song.
I'm twenty-two now but I won't be for long 
Time hurries on.
And the leaves that are green turn to brown,
And they wither with the wind,
And they crumble in your hand.

Once my heart was filled with the love of a girl.
I held her close, but she faded in the night
Like a poem I meant to write.
And the leaves that are green turn to brown,
And they wither with the wind,
And they crumble in your hand.

I threw a pebble in a brook
And watched the ripples run away
And they never made a sound.
And the leaves that are green turned to brown,
And they wither with the wind,
And they crumble in your hand.

Hello, Hello, Hello, Hello, 
Good-bye, Good-bye, Good-bye, Good-bye,
That's all there is.
And the leaves that are green turned to brown.

simon&garfunkel "leaves that are green"

----------


## summersun

"When marimba rhythms start to play
Dance with me, make me sway
Like a lazy ocean hugs the shore
Hold me close, sway me more

Like a flower bending in the breeze
Bend with me, sway with ease
When we dance you have a way with me
Stay with me, sway with me"

----------


## Virgil

BEAST OF BURDEN 
(M. Jagger/K. Richards) 

I'll never be your beast of burden 
My back is broad but it's a hurting 
All I want is for you to make love to me 
I'll never be your beast of burden 
I've walked for miles my feet are hurting 
All I want is for you to make love to me 

Am I hard enough 
Am I rough enough 
Am I rich enough 
I'm not too blind to see 

I'll never be your beast of burden 
So let's go home and draw the curtains 
Music on the radio 
Come on baby make sweet love to me 

Am I hard enough 
Am I rough enough 
Am I rich enough 
I'm not too blind to see 

Oh little sister 
Pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty, girl 
You're a pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty girl 
Pretty, pretty 
Such a pretty, pretty, pretty girl 
Come on baby please, please, please 

I'll tell ya 
You can put me out 
On the street 
Put me out 
With no shoes on my feet 
But, put me out, put me out 
Put me out of misery 

Yeah, all your sickness 
I can suck it up 
Throw it all at me 
I can shrug it off 
There's one thing baby 
That I don't understand 
You keep on telling me 
I ain't your kind of man 

Ain't I rough enough, ooh baby 
Ain't I tough enough 
Ain't I rich enough, in love enough 
Ooh! Ooh! Please 

I'll never be your beast of burden 
I'll never be your beast of burden 
Never, never, never, never, never, never, never be 


I don't need no beast of burden 
I need no fussing 
I need no nursing 
Never, never, never, never, never, never, never be

----------


## TheFifthElement

> "And my time is a piece of wax fallin' on a termite... that's choking on the splinters." - Beck


is officially the best line _ever_ in a song!

----------


## J.D.

"The love you take is equal to the love you make"

"The End" -- The Beatles -- Abbey Road

"Love is all you need"

"All You Need is Love" -- The Beatles -- Magical Mystery Tour 

"Living is easy with eyes closed / misunderstanding all you see" -- The Beatles -- Strawberry Fields Forever

----------


## sprinks

Everybody's Free (To Wear Sunscreen) has lyrics that I love to think about when I'm worried or sad or just emotional.... My favourite bits are...

"...in 20 years, you'll look back at photos of yourself and recall in a way you can't grasp now how much possibility lay before you and how fabulous you really looked. You are not as fat as you imagine."

"Don't waste your time on jealousy. Sometimes you're ahead, sometimes you're behind. The race is long and, in the end, it's only with yourself."

"Read the directions, even if you don't follow them. Do not read beauty magazines. They will only make you feel ugly."

"Accept certain inalienable truths: Prices will rise. Politicians will philander. You, too, will get old. And when you do, you'll fantasize that when you were young, prices were reasonable, politicians were noble, and children respected their elders."

"Advice is a form of nostalgia. Dispensing it is a way of fishing the past from the disposal, wiping it off, painting over the ugly parts and recycling it for more than it's worth."

And my absolute favourite bit is:
"Don't worry about the future. Or worry, but know that worrying is as effective as trying to solve an algebra equation by chewing bubble gum."

The chorus is featured in Baz Luhrmann's version of Romeo and Juliet, another reason why I love the song  :Smile:

----------


## pjjr

There's no time to lose, I heard her say
catch your dreams before they slip away
dying all the time, lose your dreams 
and you will lose your mind
ain't life unkind?
Ruby Tuesday-Rolling Stones

And the piano sounds like a carnival
and the microphone smells like a beer
and they sit at the bar and put bread in my jar,
and say "man what are you doing here?"
Piano Man, Billy Joel

And my favorite 
In the clearing stands a boxer and a fighter by his trade
and he carries the reminders of every glove that laid him down or cut him
till he cried out in his anger and his shame, I am leaving , I am leaving
but the fighter still remains.
The Boxer, Paul Simon

----------


## djy78usa

I'm carrying the wheel - from _ My Name is Jonas_  by Weezer

----------


## Il Penseroso

Five day forecasts bring black tar rains and hellfire
while hand-picked handlers' kid gloves tear at the inseams.
Their Halliburton attache cases are useless
while Scotchguard Macintoshes shall be carbonized.

Now they're offering views of exiting empires,
such breathtaking views of Sythian empires.

... routed by Sarmations, 
thwarted by the Thracians

oh Sythian empires.

- Andrew Bird, Sythian Empires

----------


## Laindessiel

Yellow - Coldplay

_"For you I'd bleed myself dry."_

(I find it a very creative way of saying the most common lover's phrase "_I'd die for you"_.)


Mixtape - ButchWalker

_"You say hello, 
Inside I'm screaming I love you;
You say goodnight, 
In my mind I'm sleeping next to you..."_ 

(And the way the vocalist sings this makes you feel he's experiencing it with you.  :Biggrin:  )


Sacred (Heilig) - Tokio Hotel

_"To me you'll be forever sacred..."

"And one day, the sea will guide you back to me"_


Mr. Clay - Bamboo


_"Talk too much muther****er hush
You had your chance to change things
Move in the direction of right
Choose to set the bad
But then you had to pick a fight
So what's daddy done for you lately?
Bought you the throne
Like stealing candy from a baby
Line your pockets with mucho dinero
Paid in full with the blood of the people

So now you got the fires rockin
Blood and hate
Then you got the people talking
Legacy
You will never be forgotten
Your place in history
A black mark in time
A black mark in time"_

----------


## lakeside_girl

van morrison- summertime in england
oh my common one
oh my little one
oh my high in the art of suffering one
i will show you 
it ain't why why why, it ain't why why why
it just is

----------


## firefangled

Tom get your plane right on time.
I know that you've been eager to fly now.
Hey, hey, hey let your honesty shine, shine, shine 
Yeh! like it shines on me, the only livin' boy in New York.

----------


## firefangled

Later on the crown thinned out
I was just about to do the same.
She was standin there in back of my chair
sayin', tell me don't I know your name?
I muttered something underneath my breath
She studied the lines of my face.
I've got to admit I felt a little uneasy,
when she bent down to tie the lace of my shoe
Tangled up in blue.

----------


## firefangled

She lit a burner on the stove
and offered me a pipe.
I thought you'd never say hello, she said,
you looked like the silent type.
Then she opened up a book of poem
and handed it to me, written by an Italian poet
from the fifteenth century.
And everyone of them words rang true
and felt like burnin coal, pouring off of every page
like it was written on my soul from me to you
Tanled up in blue.

----------


## firefangled

Deep greens and blues
are the colors I choose.
Won't ya let me go down in my dreams
and rockabye Sweet Baby James

----------


## Riesa

But I learned fast how to keep my head up 'cause I
know there is this side of me that
wants to grab the yoke from the pilot and just
fly the whole mess into the sea. 


Love is not a victory march, it's a cold and it's a broken hallelujah

Raven, 
feathers shiny and black 
A touch of blue 
glistening down her back 
We don't talk about heaven and we don't talk about hell
We come to depend on one another so damn well
So, go to confession 
whatever gets you through
You can count your blessings
I'll just count on blue

----------


## pjjr

I'm a big Paul Simon fan. 
old friends sat on their park bench like bookends,
a newspaper blown through the grass
falls on the round toes of the old shoes of the old friends
old friends, winter companions the old men
lost in thier overcoats, waiting for the sunset
the sounds of the city sifting trough trees
settle like dust on the shoulders of the old friends,
can you imagine us years from today
sharing a park bench quietly?
How terribly strange to be 70.
old friends memory brushes the same years
quietly sharing the same fears
Old Friends Paul Simon
I was in high school when I heard this song and I was fascinated by that line how terribly strange to be 70, I'm 57 and that line still fascinates me to no end.

----------


## sprinks

I don't mind where you come from, as long as you come to me. 
But I dont like illusions I cant see them clearly.
I dont care, no I wouldn't dare 
To fix the twist in you,
You've shown me eventually what you'll do. 
I dont mind. I dont care, as long as you're here. 
Go ahead and tell me you'll leave again
You'll just come back running
Holding your scarred heart in hand
It's all the same
And I'll take you for who you are
If you take me for everything
And do it all over again
It's all the same

All The Same - Sick Puppies

I loved this song since I first saw the video clip for it, and that bit I wrote up there is my favourite bit probably... It has a lot of personal meaning

----------


## njepsen

"All men, you don't need anyone. Just hold on to the end and you dont even have to look good. Woman, youll do fine on your own, you're free to cry and you don't have to wipe your eyes" - John Frusciante - Ascension

"I can't pretend to be who i'm not. There are things you need from me that I haven't got. No way, but to end. Pick up the pieces of our lives and maybe love again. There's only one way for things to be between you and me." - John Frusciante - Far away

"There's just one more thing i need to know. If this is love, Why does it scare me so?" - Jeff Healey - Angel Eyes

Many more, but ill start there  :Smile:

----------


## Il Penseroso

> But I learned fast how to keep my head up 'cause I
> know there is this side of me that
> wants to grab the yoke from the pilot and just
> fly the whole mess into the sea.




I dig the "there's no design, your flaws are fine" from this song (at least I think that's what he says)

----------


## Virgil

JUMPING JACK FLASH 
(Jagger/Richards) 

Watch it!

I was born in a cross-fire hurricane 
And I howled at my ma in the driving rain, 
But it's all right now, in fact, it's a gas! 
But it's all right. I'm Jumpin' Jack Flash, 
It's a Gas! Gas! Gas! 

I was raised by a toothless, bearded hag, 
I was schooled with a strap right across my back, 
But it's all right now, in fact, it's a gas! 
But it's all right, I'm Jumpin' Jack Flash, 
It's a Gas! Gas! Gas! 

I was drowned, I was washed up and left for dead. 
I fell down to my feet and I saw they bled. 
I frowned at the crumbs of a crust of bread. 
Yeah, yeah, yeah 
I was crowned with a spike right thru my head. 
But it's all right now, in fact, it's a gas! 
But it's all right, I'm Jumpin' Jack Flash, 
It's a Gas! Gas! Gas! 

Jumping Jack Flash, its a gas 
Jumping Jack Flash, its a gas 
Jumping Jack Flash, its a gas 
Jumping Jack Flash, its a gas

----------


## njepsen

Hello darkness, my old friend
I've come to talk with you again
Because a vision softly creeping
Left its seeds while I was sleeping
And the vision that was planted in my brain
Still remains
Within the sound of silence

In restless dreams I walked alone
Narrow streets of cobblestone
'Neath the halo of a street lamp
I turned my collar to the cold and damp
When my eyes were stabbed by the flash of a neon light
That split the night
And touched the sound of silence

And in the naked light I saw
Ten thousand people, maybe more
People talking without speaking
People hearing without listening
People writing songs that voices never share
And no one dared
Disturb the sound of silence

"Fools", said I, "You do not know
Silence like a cancer grows
Hear my words that I might teach you
Take my arms that I might reach you"
But my words, like silent raindrops fell
And echoed
In the wells of silence

And the people bowed and prayed
To the neon god they made
And the sign flashed out its warning
In the words that it was forming
And the sign said, "The words of the prophets are written on the subway walls
And tenement halls"
And whispered in the sounds of silence

sounds of silence - Simon and Garfunkel.

Probably the most beautifully written piece of poetry in a song. I still get chills everytime i hear it.

----------


## sharpie

I've seen it all, I have seen the trees,
I've seen the willow leaves dancing in the breeze
I've seen a man killed by his best friend,
And lives that were over before they were spent.
I've seen what I was - I know what I'll be
I've seen it all - there is no more to see!

You haven't seen elephants, kings or Peru!
I'm happy to say I had better to do
What about China? Have you seen the Great Wall?
All walls are great, if the roof doesn't fall!

And the man you will marry?
The home you will share?
To be honest, I really don't care...

You've never been to Niagara Falls?
I have seen water, its water, that's all...
The Eiffel Tower, the Empire State?
My pulse was as high on my very first date!
Your grandson's hand as he plays with your hair?
To be honest, I really don't care...

I've seen it all, I've seen the dark
I've seen the brightness in one little spark.
I've seen what I chose and I've seen what I need,
And that is enough, to want more would be greed.
I've seen what I was and I know what I'll be
I've seen it all - there is no more to see!

You've seen it all and all you have seen
You can always review on your own little screen
The light and the dark, the big and the small
Just keep in mind - you need no more at all
You've seen what you were and know what you'll be
You've seen it all - there is no more to see!

- bjork/thom yorke

----------


## Pensive

> Hello darkness, my old friend
> I've come to talk with you again
> Because a vision softly creeping
> Left its seeds while I was sleeping
> And the vision that was planted in my brain
> Still remains
> Within the sound of silence
> 
> In restless dreams I walked alone
> ...


Yeah, amazing lyrics.




> Tom get your plane right on time.
> I know that you've been eager to fly now.
> Hey, hey, hey let your honesty shine, shine, shine 
> Yeh! like it shines on me, the only livin' boy in New York.
> __________________


The Only Living Boy in New York - Another masterpiece by Simon and Garfunkel!

----------


## Dimturiel

_Each heart is a pilgrim
Each one wants to know
The reason why the winds die
And where the stories go_-Enya, Pilgrim

_I'm hearing images, I'm seeing songs
No poet has ever painted._ ABBA, I let the music speak(Actually the entire song would deserve to be quoted. It's very intriguing and poetic)

----------


## George_Berkeley

Planet Earth is blue, and there's nothing I can do. - David Bowie _Space Oddity_

Time may change me, but I can't trace time. - David Bowie _Changes_

Found my way upstairs and had a smoke, and someone spoke and I went into a dream. - The Beatles _A Day In A Life_

----------


## Riesa

> I dig the "there's no design, your flaws are fine" from this song (at least I think that's what he says)


It's: 



> This rather simple epitaph can save your hide your falling mind
> Fate isn't what we're up against there's no design no flaws to find
> There's no design no flaws to find.


 but I like yours better.

----------


## Bakiryu

I'll just post the video so you guys can actually listen to the lyrics: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWbr-...eature=related

----------


## djy78usa

"Life is what happens to you while you're busy making other plans" - Beautiful Boy (John Lennon)

"If my baby don't love me no more, I know her sister will" - Red House (Jimi Hendrix)

----------


## Tournesol

"I have this theory 
That if we're told we're bad
Then that's the only 
Idea we'll ever have.

But maybe if we are surrounded in beauty
Someday we will become what we see
Cause anyone can start a conflict
It's harder yet to disregard it 
I rather see the world from another angle

We are everyday angels
Be careful with me
Cause I'd like to stay that way."

'I'm Sensitive' - Jewel

----------


## Il Penseroso

"Alice's Restaurant" by Arlo Guthrie in its entirety, but in particular:

"You can get anything you want, at Alice's Restaurant (excepting Alice)"






> but I like yours better.


yeah, me too  :Rolleyes:

----------


## sprinks

Footsteps - Daniel O'Donnell

I'm not sure if perhaps someone else has posted these lyrics, but right now this song is just what I need  :Smile: 




> Footsteps walking with me
> Footsteps I cannot see
> But every move I make
> And every step I take
> I know they're there with me
> They walk with me all the way
> Beside me day by day
> Through good and bad
> Through happy and sad
> ...


I thought of this song the other day when on camp and our Chaplain was talking about the Footsteps verse, and it's been on my mind, or on my playlist, since.  :Smile:

----------


## Lonely_poet

Mine is, Kiss from a rose. By seal.


There used to be a greying tower alone on the sea.
You became the light on the dark side of me.
Love remained a drug that's the high and not the pill.
But did you know,
That when it snows,
My eyes become large and
The light that you shine can be seen.


Baby,
I compare you to a kiss from a rose on the gray.
The more I get of you, Stranger it feels, yeah.
And now that your rose is in bloom.
A light hits the gloom on the gray.


There is so much a man can tell you,
So much he can say.
You remain,
My power, my pleasure, my pain, baby
To me you're like a growing addiction that I can't deny.
Won't you tell me is that healthy, baby?

But did you know,
That when it snows,
My eyes become large and the light that you shine can be seen.


There is so much a man can tell you,
So much he can say.
You remain My power, my pleasure, my pain.
To me you're like a growing addiction that I can't deny, yeah
Won't you tell me is that healthy, baby.

But did you know,
That when it snows,
My eyes become large and the light that you shine can be seen.

Baby,
I compare you to a kiss from a rose on the gray.
Ooh, the more I get of you
Stranger it feels, yeah
Now that your rose is in bloom,
A light hits the gloom on the gray.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

I like the first verse very much. 

kind'a close to me :Wink:

----------


## symphony

Moonlight and Vodka ~ Chris de Burgh

Fix me a drink, make it a strong one,
Hey comrade, a drink, make it a long one,
My hands are shaking and my feet are numb,
My head is aching and the bar's going round,
And I'm so down, in this foreign town;

Tonight there's a band, it ain't such a bad one,
Play me a song, don't make it a sad one,
I can't even talk to these Russian girls,
The beer is lousy and the food is worse,
And it's so damn cold, yes it's so damn cold,
I know it's hard to believe,
But I haven't been warm for a week;

Moonlight and vodka, takes me away,
Midnight in Moscow is lunchtime in L.A.,
Ooh play boys, play...

Espionage is a serious business,
Well I've had enough of this serious business,
That dancing girl is making eyes at me,
I'm sure she's working for the K.G.B.
In this paradise, ah cold as ice;

Moonlight and vodka, takes me away,
Midnight in Moscow is sunshine in L.A.,
Yes, in the gold U.S.A. 



I love this song. Its been favorite for a real long time now.

----------


## sprinks

*Tears fallin’ 
Rain fallin’ 
Leaves are falling with the sun 
Lives drifting 
Seeds drifting 
Worlds drifting with the sun* 

Thats my favourite verse from *Sunset* by *Nitin Sawhney*

----------


## Oniw17

From Dead Pez- Know Your enemy, I especially like the second verse
[stic.man]
you got to watch what you say in these days and times
It's a touchy situation, lotta fear and emotion
september 11th
televised world-wide
suicide planes fallin like bombs from out the sky
they wasn't aimin at us
not at my house
they hit the world trade, the pentagon, and almost got the white house
now everybody walkin round patriotic
how we gon' fight to keep freedom when we ain't got it?
you wanna stop terrorists?
start with the u.s. imperalists
ain't no track record like america's, see
bin laden was trained by the c.i.a
but I guess if you a terrorist for the u.s
then it's okay
uh huh

[m1]
they try to make us think we crazy
but I know what they doin, they tryna put us back in slavery
check it, to get on welfare you gotta get your fingerprints
soon ya gotta do eyescans to get your benefits
now they got them cards to swipe, ain't no more foodstamps
shoulda seen it comin, now it's too late to get amped
and everything got a barcode
so they know what you got, when you got it, and what you still owe
you seen them projects, lately you better watch it
why they got us surrounded if money is the object?
why they use satellites to keep track of the criminals?
why they puttin jails in schools, is it subliminal?
cameras everywhere to protect us from one another
or is it the undercover, disguised as big brother
and even freedom of speech is limited
mad leaders done spoke up, and look at what these crackas did

[m1]
and you ain't got to believe me
go 'head and listen to bush
the dope pusher on the t.v
what you think the war is for?
cause the greedy wantin more and more
we be hustlin the corridor
I would never join the military
one soldier to another, nigga holla if ya hear me
goin out to the best sons and daughters
don't be a lamb gettin led to the slaughter
I'ma keep ridin when my momma released
cause ain't no stoppin us now, dawg
freedom before peace

----------


## Gracewings

_"Oh no, I've said too much
I haven't said enough"_

Losing My Religion ~REM

----------


## pjjr

then take me disappearring through the smoke rings of my mind
down the foggy ruins of time, far past the frozen leaves
the haunted frightened trees, out to the windy beach
far from the twisted reach of crazy sorrow
Yes to dance beneath the diamond sky with one hand waving free
silhouetted by the sea, circled by the circus sands,
with all memory and fate driven deep beneath the waves
let me forget about today until tomorrow.
Mr. Tambourine Man- Bob Dylan

----------


## MissWilbourne

" Leather elbows on a tweed coat, oh is that the best you can do?"
- Morrissey "Alsatian cousin"

----------


## AbbyLomas

This isn't really a quote... or very stylistically complex. But its honest.

I wanna be better than oxygen
So you can breathe when you're drowning and weak in the knees
I wanna speak louder than Ritalin
For all the children who think that they've got a disease
I wanna be cooler than t.v.
For all the kids that are wondering what they are going to be
We can be stronger than bombs
If you're singing along and you know that you really believe
We can be richer than industry
As long as we know that there's things that we don't really need
We can speak louder than ignorance
Cause we speak in silence every time our eyes meet. 

[...]

I wanna see through all the lies of society
To the reality, happiness is at stake
I wanna hold up my head with dignity
Proud of a life where to give means more than to take
I wan't to live beyond the modern mentality
Where paper is all that you're really taught to create
Do you remember the forgotten America?
Justice, equality, freedom to every race?
Just need to get past all the lies and hypocrisy
Make up and hair to the truth behind every face
That look around to all the people you see,
How many of them are happy and free?
I know it sounds like a dream
But it's the only thing that can get me to sleep at night
I know it's hard to believe
But it's easy to see that something here isn't right
I know the future looks dark
But it's there that the kids of today must carry the light.

----------


## djy78usa

> Oh the words that he spoke
> Seemed the wisest of philosophies
> Theres nothing ever gained
> By a wet thing called a tear
> When the world is too dark
> And I need the light inside of me
> Ill walk into a bar
> And drink fifteen pints of beer


from _Streams of Whiskey_ by Shane MacGowan

----------


## Oubie

I've always found jazz to have the most poignant and elegant lyricsm...

"a trip to the moon on gossamer wings..."

"autumn in new york is often mingled with pain; dreamers with empty hands, they sigh for exotic lands..."

"drifting, dreaming in an azure mood... stardust, gleaming, through my solitude"

"when the world hangs heavy on your heart... and the dreams you plan on fall apart..."

"When an early autumn walks the land and chills the breeze... then touches with her hand, the summer trees... perhaps you'll understand those memories I own"

"Yesterdays - days I knew as happy, sweet, sequestered days... Olden days!Golden days! Days of mad romance and love... Then, gay youth was mine, truth was mine... joyous free in flame and life - Then, sooth was mine! Sad am I, but glad am I, for today I’m dreamin' of... yesterdays"
-
-
-
-
-
_and lastly, my favorite of the past few years_...

"Waiting too long for a sign you would come was what
nearly killed the spirit in the house within me
and when you appeared you brought an answer after praying
like a sailor sighting landfall on horizons of green
or sunrise / after endless nights of burning scenes
or having sense be restored to me...

I remember stories of Orpheus and his love ruinous / Euridice
Spirited away / on their wedding day
bitten by a snake upon the way / and Euridice had to stay
in under-day – SAD!

Just as bad / Orphie had / to stay up and lay up with us here / but without her.
Some Stun!
Can you just imagine / living without it /
love that was destined to perfect / everything that was imperfect?"

wow.

----------


## Niamh

Young modern Station by Silverchair

"Does it make you cry When I make you feel so far away"

Also part of some of my fav lyric ever!  :Tongue: 
The Bright side of life 

"When life is jolly rotten, 
theres something you've forgotten,  
and thats to smile and laugh and dance and sing." :Biggrin:

----------


## Shurtugal

ha, ha, i liked the last one Naimh!

*"And I want a moment to be real,
Wanna touch things I don't feel,
Wanna hold on and feel I belong."*
_ I'm Still here_  Johny Rzeznick

*"In the most painful faces,
Angels show up in the strangest of places"*
_Looking for Angels_ Skillet

boy i could go on... so i'll stop till later.

----------


## cipherdecoy

Even those who never frown eventually break down
_Pushing Me Away_, Linkin Park

Would you know my name
If I saw you in heaven?
Would it be the same
If I saw you in heaven?
_Tears In Heaven_, Eric Clapton

And I don't want the world to see me
'Cause I don't think that they'd understand
_Iris_, Goo Goo Dolls 


I believe that wedded bliss negates the need to be undressed

I believe the struggle for financial freedom is unfair
I believe the only ones who disagree are millionaires

_Affirmation_, Savage Garden

There are many more but I'm too lazy to dig all of them out right now.

----------


## jaywalker

From a Kay Starr song,I forget the title but the words stay forever:-
''Now you've got the baby and I'm all alone,
Gee but I feel so Blue,
Don't teach her to hate me
Whatever you do,tell her I love her,too.'' {It gets worse.}

''I wish I had never seen sunshine ;
I wish I had never been Blue;
I wish I had died as a baby
And then I'd have never known you.''

Beat that.

----------


## jaywalker

'' Das gibts nur einmal
Das kehrt nich wieder
Das ist zu schon um wahr zu sein !''

From Der Kongress Tanzt.

----------


## Niamh

> I believe that wedded bliss negates the need to be undressed
> 
> I believe the struggle for financial freedom is unfair
> I believe the only ones who disagree are millionaires
> 
> _Affirmation_, Savage Garden
> 
> There are many more but I'm too lazy to dig all of them out right now.


I think you could get away with saying more or less ALL of Affirmation.  :Nod: 



> I believe the sun should never set upon an argument
> I believe we place our happiness in other people's hands
> I believe that junk food tastes so good because it's bad for you
> I believe your parents did the best job they knew how to do
> I believe that beauty magazines promote low self esteem
> I believe I'm loved when I'm completely by myself alone
> 
> I believe in Karma what you give is what you get returned
> I believe you can't appreciate real love until you've been burned
> ...

----------


## Nightshade

I love that song, I wonder if I bought it wth me? anctually savage garden got me through my exams last year  :FRlol:  



> But on the telephone line I am anyone
> I am anything I want to be
> I could be a super model or Norman Mailer
> And you wouldn't know the difference
> On the telephone line, I am any height
> I am any age I want to be
> I could be a caped crusader, or space invader
> And you wouldn't know the difference
> Or would you?


I used to think of the telephone lne as the internet and it was how I managed to rember most of the points for my exam on the social aspects of the networked society  :Rolleyes:  :FRlol:

----------


## kilted exile

From Faster by the Manic Street Preachers (a great source of ridiculously good lyrics)




> I know I believe in nothing but it is my nothing 
> sleep can't hide the thoughts splitting through my mind 
> shadows aren't clean, false mirrors, too many people awake 
> if you stand up like a nail then you will be knocked down 
> I've been too honest with myself I should have lied like everybody else 
> 
> I am stronger than Mensa, Miller and Mailer 
> I spat out Plath and Pinter 
> I am all the things that you regret

----------


## Adopt

"There are those who think that life
Has nothing left to chance
With a host of holy horrors
To direct our aimless dance

A planet of playthings
We dance on the strings
Of powers we cannot perceive
The stars arent aligned ---
Or the gods are malign
Blame is better to give than receive

You can choose a ready guide
In some celestial voice
If you choose not to decide
You still have made a choice

You can choose from phantom fears
And kindness that can kill
I will choose a path thats clear
I will choose free will

There are those who think that theyve been dealt a losing hand
The cards were stacked against them ---
They werent born in lotus-land

All preordained
A prisoner in chains
A victim of venomous fate
Kicked in the face
You cant pray for a place
In heavens unearthly estate

Each of us
A cell of awareness
Imperfect and incomplete
Genetic blends
With uncertain ends
On a fortune hunt
Thats far too fleet..."

-Freewill by Rush

The same goes for most any Rush song, most of them have a profound meaning. For instance, 2112 is Rush's remake of Anthem, by Ayn Rand. Besides that, the music rocks.

----------


## Selkie

This song to me is all about endings and new beginnings; hitting absolute rock bottom or some kind of dead end, recognising that and moving on. I'm a huge fan of Dylan but this song in particular has always hit home for me. I especially love these lines ...

_Leave your stepping stones behind, something calls for you
Forget the dead you've left, they will not follow you._

http://www.bob-dylan.com/songs/babyblue.html

----------


## cipherdecoy

> I think you could get away with saying more or less ALL of Affirmation.


Well I thought some parts were rather clichéd  :Wink:

----------


## ex ponto

Cipherdecoy, nice joice!

Real love is all
It takes to walk away from comfort
Real pain to know;
Nothing scares you now
(Nothing Here To Hold You - Magne F)

Everyone knows that less is more
But we all want it too much ...
Everybody needs a helping hand
Cuz nobody walks it alone
(No One Gets Me But U - Magne F)

----------


## black butterffl

a song for Bobby Darin- "SIMPLE SONG OF FREEDOM"
"No doubt some folks enjoy doin' battle
Like presidents, prime ministers and kings
So let's all build them shelves so they can fight among themselves
and leave us be those who want to sing"

and there's a reason for that, and it's that my country right now have some problems because of those politics people, i just wanna shoot them

----------


## muchado22

"How I wish, how I wish you were here.
We're just two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl, year after year,
Running over the same old ground.
What have you found? The same old fears.
Wish you were here"- Pink Floyd

----------


## ex ponto

I don't want to fall again 
I don't wanna know this pain

Manhattan Skyline - A-HA

----------


## jgweed

"And the unguarded spirit
wants to float on free wings, so that
in the magic circle of the night
it may live deeply and a thousandfold."

----------


## Guinivere

Every move you make
Every vow you break
Every smile you fake, every claim you stake
Ill be watching you

Every breath you take, Sting & The Police

----------


## Riesa

I just admire Polly Jean for her crazy unkempt lyrics...who knows..



Please don't make my wedding dress
I'm too young to marry yet
Can you see my pocket knife?
You can't make me be a wife
How the world just turns & turns
How does anybody learn?

Mummy, put your needle down
How did you feel when you were young?
Cos I feel like I've just been born
Even though I'm getting on
How the world slips by so fast

How does anybody last?
As the world keeps coming
And the bees keep humming
And I'll keep running

Flowers I can do without
I don't wanna be tied down
White material will stain
My pocket knife's gotta shiny blade
I'm not trying to cause a fuss
I just wanna make my own ****-ups
I'm not trying to break your heart
I'm just trying not to fall apart

----------


## Gracewings

Sheryl Crowe's

_If it makes you happy
...then why the hell are you so sad_

----------


## void

> Every move you make
> Every vow you break
> Every smile you fake, every claim you stake
> Ill be watching you
> 
> Every breath you take, Sting & The Police


Quite a sinister choice there.

----------


## kurious

Hi Guinivere

Like your choice from Sting

----------


## DooRag

"My life ain't as cool as your life, and more than likely I'll be stabbed in my sleep by your wife, so everyone stop asking me what's wrong, and quit acting like you don't know the words to my songs"

----------


## DooRag

"Enough to hold you to the brightest of lights, to place you dangerously close to that sun. Enough to acknowledge the flaws you can't ignore, and recognize the cause of what's done is done. More than enough to put my name behind my ideals, and neglect my logic twice daily. Enough to keep me looking for my Lucy in the sky with gems, when I remember how you used to call me baby"

----------


## DooRag

But, my all time favorite, although depressing, is as elegant and on-point as any song lyrics written:

"They'll hurt you at home and they'll hit you at school
they hate you if your clever and they despise a fool, 
until you're so f***ing crazy you can't follow the rules. 
A working class hero is something to be...
when they've tortured and scared you for 20 odd years, 
then they expect you to pick a career, 
when you can't even function your so full of fear...
keep you doped with religion, and sex and TV, 
and you think you're so clever and classless and free, 
but you're still f***ing peasants as far as I can see...
there's room at the top, they are telling you still, 
but first you must learn how to smile while you kill, 
if you want to be like the folks on the hill..."

----------


## Riesa

> Sheryl Crowe's
> 
> _If it makes you happy
> ...then why the hell are you so sad_


That's a brilliant line..definitely one of my favorites.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## andave_ya

"Take me my love, hurry take me, the world is ending.
Please take me, don't lose me in this strange night.
Take me, my love, hurry take me from before the door
Hide me in your heart; don't leave me alone in this fog."

That's a rough translation of the chorus of an Arabic song by Majida el Roumi entitled "Koul Chi Am Yekhlass," or, "Everything is ending."

----------


## Nasser

Heaven Forbids You End up alone
Dont know why
Hold on tight
Wait for tommorow
Itll be Allright

----------


## djy78usa

> The piano has been drinking
> my necktie is asleep
> and the combo went back to New York
> the jukebox has to take a leak
> and the carpet needs a haircut
> and the spotlight looks like a prison break
> cause the telephone's out of cigarettes
> and the balcony's on the make
> and the piano has been drinking
> the piano has been drinking...


- Tom Waits

----------


## samah

> "Take me my love, hurry take me, the world is ending.
> Please take me, don't lose me in this strange night.
> Take me, my love, hurry take me from before the door
> Hide me in your heart; don't leave me alone in this fog."
> 
> That's a rough translation of the chorus of an Arabic song by Majida el Roumi entitled "Koul Chi Am Yekhlass," or, "Everything is ending."


Oh I love Majeda :Wink:  all her songs are great with beautiful lyrics ,especially the ones with Nizar Qabbani.

----------


## lotus_flower123

hi 



HI. I like this song but I don't recall the singer's name,



Hello, Is it me you're looking for.
I can see it in your eyes, 
I can see it in your smile,
You're all I have ever wanted, 
And my arms are open wide.
But you know just what to see,
And you know just what to do, 
And I want to tell you so much:
"I LOVE YOU"

----------


## Niamh

> hi 
> 
> 
> 
> HI. I like this song but I don't recall the singer's name,
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, Is it me you're looking for.
> ...


I think you will find that it is Lionel Richie.

----------


## kilted exile

Pulp are normally pretty dec for lyrics
This bit is from Sorted for E's & wizz



> Just keep on moving...
> Everybody asks your name,
> They say we're all the same and it's "nice one,"
> "geezer"
> But that's as far as the conversation went.
> I lost my friends, I dance alone,
> It's six o'clock, I wanna go home.
> But it's "no way," "not today,"
> Makes you wonder what it meant.
> ...

----------


## Scheherazade

_Clowns to the left of me,
Jokers to the right, here I am,
Stuck in the middle with you._

"Stuck in the Middle With You" - Stealers Wheel

----------


## sgeandhu

" I wish that I was beautiful....
or that you were half-way blind"

_A better place to be_  by Harry Chapin

----------


## idiosynchrissy

*What a fabulous thread. I've found some really cool songs here. And here's my contribution:


This is our decision to live fast and die young.
We've got the vision, now let's have some fun.
Yeah it's overwhelming, but what else can we do?
Get jobs in offices and wake up for the morning commute? 
~"Time to Pretend" by MGMT

is there hope for me
after all is said and done
anything at any price
all of this for you
all the spoils of a wasted life
all of this for you
all the world has closed her eyes
tired faith all worn and thin
for all we could have done
and all that could have been
~"The Great Below" by NIN 

note the trees because
the dirt is temporary
more to mine than fact face
name and monetary
beat the skins and let the
loose lips kiss you clean
quietly pour out like light
like light, like answering the sun
~"Staring at the Sun" by TV on the Radio
*

----------


## jhonerliz

Alam kong nasa tabi Kita, Panginoon ko sa lahat ng oras.... in English translation, "I know that you're always beside me, my Lord..."
Actually, the message of the whole song is really beautiful even the melody, tune f it. It is my favorite song

----------


## Themer

They say that God makes problems
Just to see what you can stand
Before you do as the devil pleases
And give up the thing you love

But no one deserves it

Elliott Smith- Pitseleh

----------


## mangueken

Did they erase the name?
And wipe away the stain
You kept your mouth well shut
Appeared to turn your coat
Now there's a name for you but it's stuck in my throat
---- Dust, Elvis Costello


Cantem o samba de roda
O samba-canção e o samba rasgado
Cantem o samba de breque
O samba moderno e o samba quadrado
Cantem ciranda e frevo
O coco, maxixe, baião e xaxado
Mas não cantem essa moça bonita
Porque ela está com o marido do lado
----Canta, canta minha gente, Martinho da Vila

roughly translated:
Sing a samba de roda
A samba-canção and a samba rasgado
Sing a samba de breque
A samba moderno and a samba quadrado
Sing a ciranda and frevo
A coco, maxixe, baião and xaxado
Just don't sing to this beautiful girl
Because her husband is beside her

In Portuguese the verb sing (cantar) can also mean flirt. But I like the lyrics because it captures that spirit of Brazil, all the words not translated are various forms and styles of song. It's a very musical country and people love to sing. And yes, there is a sensuality to the country and he sums it up very nicely with last phrase.

----------


## Virgil

*SHINE A LIGHT*  
(M. Jagger/K. Richards) 

Saw you stretched out in Room Ten O Nine 
With a smile on your face and a tear right in your eye. 
Oh, couldn't see to get a line on you, my sweet honey lover 
Berber jewelry jangling down the street, 
Making bloodshot eyes at every woman that you meet. 
Could not seem to get a high on you, my sweet honey love. 

May the good Lord shine a light on you, 
Make every song your favorite tune. 
May the good Lord shine a light on you, 
Warm like the evening sun. 

When you're drunk in the alley, baby, with your clothes all torn 
And your late night friends leave you in the cold gray dawn. 
Just seemed too many flies on you, I just can't brush them off. 
Angels beating all their wings in time, 
With smiles on their faces and a gleam right in their eyes. 
Whoa, thought I heard one sigh for you, 
Come on up, come on up, now, come on up now. 

May the good Lord shine a light on you, 
Make every song you sing your favorite tune. 
May the good Lord shine a light on you, 
Warm like the evening sun.

----------


## Expecting rain

"Upon four-legged forest clouds the cowboy angel rides"

Gates of Eden by Bob Dylan

----------


## PabloQ

Imagine there's no heaven,
It's easy if you try
No hell below us
Above us only sky
Imagine all the people living life in peace.
Imagine there's no countries
It isn't hard to do
Nothing to live or die for
And no religion too
Imagine all the people living life in peace.
Imagine no posessions
I wonder if you can
No need for greed or hunger
A fellowship of man
Imagine all the people living life in peace.
You may say that I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one
Someday I hope you'll join us 
And the world can live as one.
-- Mr. Lennon

All we are saying is give peace a chance.
-- Mr. Lennon again

----------


## bazarov

How many roads must a man walk down
Before you call him a man?
Yes, 'n' how many seas must a white dove sail
Before she sleeps in the sand?
Yes, 'n' how many times must the cannon balls fly
Before they're forever banned?
The answer, my friend, is blowin' in the wind,
The answer is blowin' in the wind.

How many times must a man look up
Before he can see the sky?
Yes, 'n' how many ears must one man have
Before he can hear people cry?
Yes, 'n' how many deaths will it take till he knows
That too many people have died?
The answer, my friend, is blowin' in the wind,
The answer is blowin' in the wind.

How many years can a mountain exist
Before it's washed to the sea?
Yes, 'n' how many years can some people exist
Before they're allowed to be free?
Yes, 'n' how many times can a man turn his head,
Pretending he just doesn't see?
The answer, my friend, is blowin' in the wind,
The answer is blowin' in the wind.

Bob Dylan


And the most idealistic song ever; Eric Clapton:

Its late in the evening
Shes wondering what clothes to wear
She puts on her make up
And brushes her long blonde hair
And then she asks me
Do I look alright
And I say yes, you look wonderful tonight

We go a party
And everyone turns to see
This beautiful lady
Thats walking around with me
And then she asks me
Do you feel alright
And I say yes, I feel wonderful tonight

I feel wonderful
Because I see the love light in your eyes
And the wonder of it all
Is that you just dont realize
How much I love you

Its time to go home now
And Ive got an aching head
So I give her the car keys
She helps me to bed
And then I tell her
As I turn out the light
I say my darling, you were wonderful tonight
Oh my darling, you were wonderful tonight

----------


## ntropyincarnate

Emptiness is loneliness,
And loneliness is cleanliness,
And cleanliness is godliness,
And God is empty, just like me.

~Zero (Smashing Pumpkins)

----------


## jaywalker

If the people are buying tears, 
I'll be rich someday,Ma.
Melanie -''What have they done to my Song,Ma.''

----------


## tempered_sugar

"But oh my love, though our bodies may be parted
Though our skin may not touch skin
Look for me with the sun-bright sparrow
I will come on the breath of the wind"
-The Decemberists

I love this song, they are an amazing band. My relationship with my boy friend way long distance for a while and I sent this lyric to him on a post card. He was who introduced me to the band and it meant so much tot him, so maybe I am biased  :Biggrin: 

The band takes a lot of influence from British folk songs and I love how each one tells a strory. Well worth a listen. A couple of my other favs for you as I am feeling generous.

The Bandit Queen

The Mariners Revenge

----------


## idiosynchrissy

*"It's easier for me to get closer to heaven than ever feel whole again." ~ Disintegration by The Cure*

----------


## weltanschauung

"i am too weak to resist 
tension vibrating with horror
finding the outcast in my eyes
pushing nerves on a puppet
endless poison in my veins
clean intend now tainted with death" 
(opeth- the baying of the hounds)

----------


## hoope

We Are One 
( by Westlife )


Two very different people,
too scared to get along,
Till two hearts beat together,
underneath one sun,

One very special moment,
can turn a destiny,
And what some would say,
could never change,
has changed for you and me,

Cause it's all,
It's all in the way,
you look through your eyes,
and when all is said and done,
All of the fear and all of the lies are,
not hard to overcome,
It's all in the way you look at it,
that makes you strong,
We were two, (we were two)
now we are one,

We are two very different people,
so much to overcome,
So why care for one another,
when there's so much to be done,

Cause sometimes it's necessary,
just look how far we've come,
You could say my friend that,
it's the end,
or a new tale has begun,

Cause it's all, 
It's all in the way,
you look through your eyes,
and when all is said and done,
All of the fear 
and all of the lies are, (the lies)
not hard to overcome, (no no)
It's all in the way you look at it,
that makes you strong,
We were two, (we were two)
now we are one,

One moment in time,
is all the time we need,
Just to make a difference,
to make it better for you and for me,
If you just believe,

oh yeah..........
Just open your eyes,

Cause it's all in the way you,
look through your eyes,(your eyes)
and when all is said and done (oh yeah)
All of the fear and all of the lies are,
not hard to overcome,
It's all in the way you look at it,
that makes you strong,
We were two, (we were two)
now we are one,

oh yeah, oh yeah,
We were two,
now we are one......

----------


## BF4ever_Ninay

"I'm Gonna Miss You Forever"

Hey Girl, I'm sad
I heard that you were leaving
You can't go, you're my best friend
I'm sure gonna miss you
I always think about you
All the time you're on my mind
We played together you and I
I can't believe that its true
Now I have to see you leave
You're the only one for me
My girlfriend, my best friend
I don't wanna see you go
I just wanna let you know that
I have a crush on you
I can't wait no longer girl
To say what I feel
I'm gonna miss you forever
I'm gonna miss you girl
Gonna miss you girl
I'm gonna miss you forever
I'm gonna miss you girl
Gonna miss you girl
The first time that I saw you
I knew it from the very start
You had a place deep in my heart
I can't believe that it's true
Now it's time for you to leave
And Baby I just can't believe
My girlfriend, my best friend
I don't wanna see you go
I just wanna let you know that
I have a crush on you
I can't wait no longer girl
To say what I feel
I'm gonna miss you forever
I'm gonna miss you girl
Gonna miss you girl
I'm gonna miss you forever
I'm gonna miss you girl
Gonna miss you girl
You and me together
Girl, I'll wait forever
It's only the matter of time
'Coz I never wanna see you go
I just wanna let you know
That I can't wait no longer girl
To say what I feel
I'm gonna miss you forever
I'm gonna miss you girl
Gonna miss you girl
I'm gonna miss you forever
I'm gonna miss you girl
Gonna miss you girl
I'm gonna miss
Gonna miss you...


_______________________________-

Bhext im gonna miss you forever



hehehe


Love yah!!!

----------


## maraki16

i don't wanna run away, baby, you're the one i need tonight,
no promises
baby, now i need to hold you tight,
i just wanna die in your arms, here tonight
from 'no promises'-shane wards

----------


## zolasdisciple

I looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooove coldplay and i act like a zombie everytime i hear this song.it was the wicked and wild windblew down the gates to let me ini would listen as the crowd would sin now the old king is dead long live the kingrevolutionaries waitfor my head on a silver plateoh who would ever want to be king.
 :Blush:  :Thumbs Up:  :Tongue:  :Wink:  :Flare: COLDPLAY FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kayj

I Can Love You Like That by All 4 One



> They read you cinderella
> You hoped it would come true
> That one day your prince charming would come rescue you
> You like romantic movies
> And you never will forget
> The way it felt when romeo kissed juliette
> And all this time that youve been waiting
> You dont have to wait no more
> I can love you like that
> ...

----------


## optimisticnad

i could contribute so much to this topic!

'When everything feels like the movie, yeh YOU BLEED JUST TO KNOW YOU'RE ALIVE' - iris by goo goo dolls

i love that sentence - esp the last fragment,

----------


## prendrelemick

Oooowy chirpa chirpa cheep cheep.

Middle of the Road

----------


## ntropyincarnate

Beauty From Pain by Superchick

The lights go out all around me
One last candle to keep out the night
And then the darkness surrounds me
I know i'm alive but i feel like i've died
And all that's left is to accept that it's over
My dreams ran like sand through the fists that i made
I try to keep warm but i just grow colder
I feel like i'm slipping away

After all this has passed, i still will remain
After i've cried my last, there'll be beauty from pain
Though it won't be today,
Someday i'll hope again
And there'll be beauty from pain
You will bring beauty from my pain

My whole world is the pain inside me
The best i can do is just get through the day
When life before is only a memory
I'll wonder why God lets me walk through this place
And though i can't understand why this happened
I know that i will when i look back someday
And see how you've brought beauty from ashes
And made me as gold purified through these flames

After all this has passed, i still will remain
After i've cried my last, there'll be beauty from pain
Though it won't be today,
Someday i'll hope again
And there'll be beauty from pain
You will bring beauty from my pain

Here i am, at the end of me
Tryin to hold to what i can't see
I forgot how to hope
This night's been so long
I cling to Your promise
There will be a dawn

After all this has passed, i still will remain
After i've cried my last, there'll be beauty from pain
Though it won't be today,
Someday i'll hope again
And there'll be beauty from pain
You will bring beauty from my pain

----------


## Like_Herod

I really like Death Cab For Cutie as far as lyrics are concerned. Examples that spring to mind would be:

I am waiting for something to go wrong
I am waiting for familiar resolve

from Expo '86 

or:

And here I rest, where disappointment and regret collide
Lying awake at night

from Title and Registration. I'd definitely second the earlier votes for Simon and Garfunkel though, really beautifully written stuff.

----------


## Tournesol

ONE OF MY MOST FAVOURITE SONGS....'FIRST TIME' BY LIFEHOUSE: 


We're both looking for something 
We've been afraid to find 
It's easier to be broken 
It's easier to hide 

Looking at you, holding my breath 
For once in my life I'm scared to death 
I'm taking a chance letting you inside 

I'm feeling alive all over again 
As deep as the sky, under my skin 
Like being in love, she says, for the first time 
Maybe I'm wrong, I'm feeling right 
Where I belong with you tonight 
Like being in love to feel for the first time 

The world that I see inside you 
Waiting to come to life 
Waking me up to dreaming 
Reality in your eyes 

Looking at you, holding my breath 
For once in my life I'm scared to death 
I'm taking a chance letting you inside 

I'm feeling alive all over again 
As deep as the sky, under my skin 
Like being in love, she says, for the first time 
Maybe I'm wrong, I'm feeling right 
Where I belong with you tonight 
Like being in love to feel for the first time 

We're crashing 
Into the unknown 
We're lost in this 
But it feels like home 

I'm feeling alive all over again 
As deep as the scar that's under my skin 
Like being in love, she says, for the first time 
Maybe I'm wrong, I'm feeling right 
Where I belong with you tonight 
Like being in love, she says, for the first time 
Like being in love to feel for the first time 

Like being in love, she says, for the first time 
Like being in love to feel for the first time

----------


## Joreads

Bryan Adams Please forgive me

It still feels like our first night together 
Feels like the first kiss and 
It's gettin' better baby 
No one can better this 
I'm still hold on and you're still the one 
The first time our eyes met it's the same feelin' I get 
Only feels much stronger and I wanna love ya longer 
You still turn the fire on 

So If you're feelin' lonely.. don't 
You're the only one I'd ever want 
I only wanna make it good 
So if I love ya a little more than I should 

Please forgive me I know not what I do 
Please forgive me I can't stop lovin' you

----------


## Sakah

"We're the lifers
Here till the bitter end
Condemned from the start
Ashamed of the way
The songs and the words own
The beating of our hearts"
-Sophomore Slump or Comeback of the Year by Fall Out Boy

"I can't remember when it was good
Moments of happiness elude
Maybe I just misunderstood

All of the love we left behind
Watching the flash backs intertwine
Memories I will never find"
-Falling Away with You by Muse

"There's a plane and I am flying
There's a mountain waiting for me
Oh these years have been so trying"
-Why Do I Keep Counting? by The Killers

----------


## Adagio

*Radiohead*- Subterranean Homesick Alien

"_I live in a town
where you can't smell a thing,
you watch your feet
for cracks in the pavement.

Up above
aliens hover
making home movies
for the folks back home,

of all these weird creatures
who lock up their spirits,
drill holes in themselves
and live for their secrets._ "

*Radiohead*- Sail to the Moon

"_I sucked the moon
I spoke too soon
And how much did it cost?
I was dropped from moonbeams
And sailed on shooting stars

Maybe you'll
Be president
But know right from wrong
Or in the flood
You'll build an Ark
And sail us to the moon_"

*Nina Simone*- Wild is the Wind

"_Like a leaf clings
To a tree
Oh my darling,
Cling to me
For we're creatures
Of the wind
And wild is the wind_"

*Bob Dylan*- Shelter from the Storm 

"_Twas in another lifetime, one of toil and blood
When blackness was a virtue and the road was full of mud
I came in from the wilderness, a creature void of form.
"Come in," she said,
"I'll give you shelter from the storm."_"

----------


## Bumbeli

Turns the bow back, tows and...drops the line...
Puts his faith in love and tremor christ

Pearl Jam - Tremor Christ

we are accidents
waiting, waiting to happen. 

Radiohead - There There

the brain melts in the twilight
with the boar and moving trees
your skin looks good in moonlight
and god damn those shaky knees
the fact that my heart's beating
is all the proof you need 

My Morning Jacket - Steam Engine

How does it feel
How does it feel
To be without a home
Like a complete unknown
Like a rolling stone?

Bob Dylan - Like a rolling Stone

just to pick a few

----------


## jorgis

No one knows where
I buried my sweet Virgina Madison
the winter chill falls over me
and keeps me numb inside
under the moon by the edge of town
she'll quietly wait for me
I promised it wouldn't be too long
till I returned to sleep with her
she said she don't wanna live no more
well I don't mind
no I don't mind
so now I'm waitin' for the crack of dawn
to head on back there
to the place where me and her will always be
now I got my Sunday vest
and I'm headed out that door
dig my fingers deep in soil just to get to her
all dressed in black and she's so pale
she's waiting there for me
a blanket of soil covers us
to fall asleep in eternity
and now I close my eyes
when I awake with a snap it was all a dream
I gotta empty bottle of something under me
I gotta really bad headache
my clothes are soaking wet
at times like this I wish I hadn't slept
star locked gaze, uneasy hands
then the dream fades away
and leaves my head
another riddle another dream
another ****ed up fantasy
gotta learn to stay away from all this tv
she said she would always wait for me
well I don't mind
no I don't mind
so now I'm heading to the place where I
buried my sweet Virginia Madison




strung out

----------


## Cat_Brenners

you raise me up so I can stand on mountians
you raise me up to walk on stormy seas
I am strong when I am on your shoulders
you raise me up to more than I can be

Josh Groban sings it..not sure who the authur is for sure. He does a beautiful job on this song and the words mean so much to me...as a religious or love song. I enjoy it as a love song.
Hugs, Cat

----------


## blp

'Please don't confront me with my failures
I had not forgotten them.'

-Jackson Brown, _These Days_ (but the Nico version's the best)

***

'I love my baby 'cos she does good sculptures.' - The Rezillos, _(My baby does) Good Sculptures_

***

'You make me forget myself
I thought I was someone else,
Someone good.'

- Lou Reed, _Perfect Day_

***

'You are simply a liar,
An animal who butts and steals
Until you become
A bigger creature's meal.'

- Jeffrey Lee Pierce (The Gun Club), _Ghost on the Highway_

***

'Vous avez lu l'histoire de Jesse James
Comment il vécu, comment il est mort,
Ça vous a plait hein, vous en demandez encore
Et bien, ecoutez l'histoire de Bonnie and Clyde.'

- Serge Gainsbourge, _Bonnie and Clyde_

***

'Fool of the Commonwealth drove down there,
Down turnpike;
Desperate for food desperate for respite.

The steak place

Cheap carpet lines the way
Aluminium tack door handles
Candelabra lions head
Via butchers display too.

The steak place 

Via a carcass row
Things are brought forward and eaten,
I see the corners filled with hitmen,
To young lawyers they are whispering, in

The steak place' 

- Mark E. Smith (The Fall) _The Steak Place_

----------


## blp

'Everybody asks your name, 
they say we're all the same and it's 
"nice one", "geezer"
That's as far as the conversation went
I lost my friends, I dance alone, 
it's six o'clock I wanna go home
But it's "no way", "not today", 
makes you wonder what it meant
And this hollow feeling grows 
and grows and grows and grows
And you want to phone your mother 
and say "Mother, I can never come home again
'Cause I seem to have left an important part of my brain 
Somewhere in a field in Hampshire"'

- Jarvis Cocker, _Sorted for Es and Whizz_

----------


## JarethDrakul

"I Sensed the wretched spectres of the drowned,
staring across...from some distant shore,
and in my sadness I drew closer,
to condole and...somewhat...to implore"
-Hades "Pluton" by Sopor Aeternus

----------


## Sk8ynat

"It is not a human right
To stare not fight
While broken nations dream
Open up our eyes, so blind
That we might find
The Mercy for the need" 
--Solution, Hillsong United--


"I see the scars of searches everywhere I go
From hearts to wars to literature to radio
There's a question like a shame no one will show
What do I live for?
...
There is truth in little corners of our lives
There are hints of it in songs and children's eyes
It's familiar, like an ancient lullaby
What do I live for?
...
We are more than dust
That means something
That means something
We are more than just
Blood and emotions
Inklings and notions
Atoms on oceans"

--Hosea's Wife, Brooke Fraser--

----------


## blp

'I can't go away with you
on a rock-climbing weekend.
What if something great is on TV
and it's never shown again?'

- Evan Dando (The Lemonheads), not sure which song.

----------


## Edinator88

The movie ran through me
The glamour subdued me
The tabloid untied me
I'm empty please fill me
Mister anchor assure me
That Baghdad is burning
Your voice it is so soothing
That cunning mantra of killing
I need you my witness
To dress this up so bloodless
To numb me and purge me now
Of thoughts of blaming you

"Testify" by Rage Against the Machine.
Almost anything from rage is my favourite music.

----------


## smartgirl

now.. i'm falling even more in love with you 
letting go of all i've held onto 
i'm standing here until you make me move 
i'm hanging by a moment here with you 

i'm living for the only thing i know
i'm running and not quite sure where to go
i don't know what i'm diving into
just hanging by a moment here with you

Lifehouse- hanging by a moment

----------


## blp

'Johnny's got a lot in his eyes and
Shirley's got a lot in her lips
Jake's got a monkeyshine all to his head 
And Debra-Anne's got a tiger in her hips. 
They can twist and turn;
They can move and burn;
They can throw themselves against the wall,
But they creep for what they need
And they explode to the call
And then they move
move
move
Sex beat.
Drop.'

- Jeffrey Lee Pierce (The Gun Club), _Sex Beat_

----------


## Edinator88

Freewill by Rush

A planet of playthings,
We dance on the strings
Of powers we cannot perceive
"The stars aren't aligned,
Or the gods are malign..."
Blame is better to give than receive.

----------


## maraki16

i can't imagine a life without your love
and even forever don't seem like long enough
cause every time i breathe i take you in
and my heart beats again
baby i can't help it
keep me drawning in your love
.....
and every time i try to rise above 
i am swept away by love....- backstreet boys- drawning

----------


## angel92

After all, the children being born into 
a time of searching for some glory 
And the lie's still repeating through the years 
Dulce et Decorum Est Pro Patria Mori 

-Regina Spektor- Dulce et Decorum Est Pro Patria Mori

----------


## seanlol

Disarm you with a smile 
And leave you like they left me here 
To wither in denial 
The bitterness of one who's left alone 
Ooh, the years burn 
Ooh, the years burn, burn, burn 

Disarm by Smashing Pumpkins

----------


## Zee.

The early cars
Already are
Drawing deep breaths past my door
And last night's phrases
Sick with lack of basis
Are still writhing on my floor

Not about love - Fiona Apple

What you did to me made me see
myself somethin' awful
A voice once stentorian is now
again meek and muffled

Oh well - Fiona Apple

Time to take her home
Her dizzy head is conscience laden
Time to take a ride
It leaves today no conversation

Big empty - Stone temple pilots

----------


## Silas Thorne

Time
by David Bowie

Time - He's waiting in the wings
He speaks of senseless things
His script is you and me, boy

Time - He flexes like a whore
Falls wanking to the floor
His trick is you and me, boy

Time - In Quaaludes and red wine
Demanding Billy Dolls
And other friends of mine
Take your time

The sniper in the brain, regurgitating drain
Incestuous and vain, and many other last names
I look at my watch it say 9:25 and I think "Oh God I'm still alive"

We should be on by now
We should be on by now

Lai, lai, lai, lai, lai, lai, lai, lai
Lai, lai, lai, lai, lai, lai, lai, lai

You - are not a victim
You - just scream with boredom
You - are not evicting time....

----------


## kevinthediltz

The sickness of this world is destroying all the dreams
The fools are kings, tearing apart the soul
The race for complication communicate reaction
The lack of heart of men, I grow distant from the core

Borrow this body for a lifetime, earthly material
My soul unraveled out of mental
The shell returns to dust

I focus on the present concentrate on what I find
Accelerate the vision high beyond the curse of time
Bring light to my attention, the walls of vacuum fall
This force increases and tells me where to go

Follow, I enter my dimensions, awakened heart of life
Enforce my senses, I'm understanding
I find the will to live straight

I feel the change I see the vicious circle
Finally turned into a virtuous one
Having the whole world in my hands, filled
Timelessness

Out of the frame I feel so vast I'm all around myself
Imaginative interaction
But I keep struggling inside to hold this always
Forever there

Is it the fear to fall in space that keeps us from understanding
The only way to find the power is to look inside
Increase your fall on purpose and let this river flow
Now you hold this secret appeared out of the vacuum of space

Remain in what you are, the center of your life
You made it to this point no one can tell you how
You crawled and bled all the way but you were the only one
That was tearing your soul apart, you finally find yourself

vacuity- Gojira

----------


## Virgil

*Green River*
by Credence Clearwater Revival

Well, take me back down where cool water flows, yeah.
Let me remember things I love,
Stoppin' at the log where catfish bite,
Walkin' along the river road at night,
Barefoot girls dancin' in the moonlight.

I can hear the bullfrog callin' me.
Wonder if my rope's still hangin' to the tree.
Love to kick my feet 'way down the shallow water.
Shoefly, dragonfly, get back t'your mother.
Pick up a flat rock, skip it across Green River.
Welllllll!

Up at Cody's camp I spent my days, oh,
With flat car riders and cross-tie walkers
. Old Cody, Junior took me over,
Said, "You're gonna find the world is smould'rin'.
And if you get lost come on home to Green River."

Welllllll!
Come on home.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XcxF...eature=related

----------


## hoope

"Shadow Of The Day"
LINKIN PARK

I close both locks below the window
I close both blinds and turn away

Sometimes solutions aren't so simple 
Sometimes good bye's the only way

[Chorus]
And the sun will set for you
The sun will set for you

And the shadow of the day
Will embrace the world in grey

And the sun will set for you
[End Chorus]

In cards and flowers on your window
Your friends all plead for you to stay

Sometimes beginnings aren't so simple
Sometimes good bye's the only way

[Chorus]
And the sun will set for you
The sun will set for you

And the shadow of the day
Will embrace the world in grey

And the sun will set for you

And the shadow of the day
Will embrace the world in grey

And the sun will set for you

And the shadow of the day
Will embrace the world in grey

And the sun will set for you
[End Chorus]

----------


## NikolaiI

Pentangle - Pentangling

The summer slips below the surface
Floating slowly in clear water
Drinking sunlight through the fisheye
See the moon broken

Moonflowers bright with people walking
Drinking wine and eating fruit and laughing
Heart and soul life passes from one to another
Death alone walks with no one to converse with

Well I had a dream of love
All night long
I thought I heard a siren sing
A song of love

. . .

(Well) I had a dream of love
All night long
(Well) I thought I heard a siren sing
A song of love

. . . 

Now does this river belong to anybody I know?
You know I fished just a little to ease my body and soul

Just sit and dream on the river bank
Let my mind relax and let my consciousness be easy and free

----------


## Delta40

I splashed on my clothes as I spilled outta bed
I opened my window to listen to the news
but all I heard was the Establishment's Blues

Rodriguez

----------


## a_little_wisp

I've always loved"The End is the Beginning is the End" by Smashing Pumpkins.

Hold on now
Don't leave, don't let it go
Dance away the waltz of life
Right or wrong
The seed we never sow
That's our loss
Our sacrifice.
-Kamelot, "Serenade"

This is how it works
It feels a little worse
Than when we drove our hearse
Right through that screaming crowd
While laughing up a storm
Until we were just bone
Until it got so warm
That none of us could sleep
And all the styrofoam
Began to melt away
We tried to find some worms
To aid in the decay
But none of them were home
Inside their catacomb
A million ancient bees
Began to sting our knees
While we were on our knees
Praying that disease
Would leave the ones we love
And never come again

On the radio
We heard November Rain
That solo's really long
But it's a pretty song
We listened to it twice
'Cause the DJ was asleep

This is how it works
You're young until you're not
You love until you don't
You try until you can't
You laugh until you cry
You cry until you laugh
And everyone must breathe
Until their dying breath

No, this is how it works
You peer inside yourself
You take the things you like
And try to love the things you took
And then you take that love you made
And stick it into some
Someone else's heart
Pumping someone else's blood
And walking arm in arm
You hope it don't get harmed
But even if it does
You'll just do it all again..."

-Regina Spektor, "On the Radio"

Last one, I think other people have mentioned it as well: 

Pilgrim, how you journey
On the road you chose
To find out why the winds die
And where the stories go.

All days come from one day
That much you must know,
You cannot change what's over
But only where you go.

One way leads to diamonds,
One way leads to gold,
Another leads you only
To everything you're told.

In your heart you wonder
Which of these is true;
The road that leads to nowhere,
The road that leads to you.

Will you find the answer
In all you say and do?
Will you find the answer
In you?

Each heart is a pilgrim,
Each one wants to know
The reason why the winds die
And where the stories go.

Pilgrim, in your journey
You may travel far,
For pilgrim it's a long way
To find out who you are...

Pilgrim, it's a long way
To find out who you are...

Pilgrim, it's a long way
To find out who you are...
-Enya, "Pilgrim"

----------


## Ydfkdy

I want to break free 
I want to break free 

I want to break free from your lies 
You're so self satisfied I don't need you 
I got to break free 
God knows, God knows I want to break free 


I've fallen in love 
I've fallen in love for the first time 
And this time I know it's for real 
I've fallen in love, yeah 
God knows, God knows I've fallen in love 


It's strange but it's true 
I can't get over the way you love me like you do 
But I have to be sure 
When I walk out that door 
Oh how I want to be free, baby 
Oh how I want to break free, 
Oh how I want to break free 


But life still goes on 
I can't get used to, living without, living without, 
Living without you by my side 
I don't want to live alone, hey 
God knows, got to make it on my own 
So baby can't you see 
I've got to break free 
God knows, gods know, gods know 
I've want to break free

----------


## Ydfkdy

Child of the wilderness
Born into emptiness
Learn to be lonely
Learn to find your way in darkness

Who will be there for you?
Comfort and care for you?
Learn to be lonely
Learn to be your one companion.

Never dreamed out in the world
There are arms to hold you
You've always known
Your heart was on it's own

So laugh in your loneliness
Child of the wilderness
Learn to be lonely
Learn how to love
Life that is lived alone

Learn to be lonely
Life can be lived
Life can be loved alone

Child of the wilderness
Born into emptiness
Learn to be lonely
Learn to find your way in darkness

Who will be there for you?
Comfort and care for you?
Learn to be lonely
Learn to be your one companion.

Never dreamed out in the world
There are arms to hold you
You've always known
Your heart was on it's own

So laugh in your loneliness
Child of the wilderness
Learn to be lonely
Learn how to love
Life that is lived alone

----------


## fay1

This one is my fave!
Beautiful Soul by Jesse McCartney
I don't want another pretty face 
I don't want just anyone to hold 
I don't want my love to go to waste 
I want you and your beautiful soul 
You're the one I want to chase 
You're the one I want to hold 
I won't let another minute go to waste 
I want you and your beautiful soul

----------


## Ivory_Flower

However cold the wind and the rain
I'll be there to ease all your pain.
However cruel the mirrors of sin,
remember beauty is found within...

"Beauty and the Beast" - Nightwish

----------


## weltanschauung

inner logic - bad religion \m/

_automatons with business suits swinging black boxes,
sequestering the blueprints of daily life
contented, free of care, they rejoice in morning ritual
as they file like drone ant colonies to their office in the sky

I don't ask questions, don't promote demonstration,
don't look for new consensus, don't stray from constitution
if I pierce the complexity I won't find salvation
just the bald and overt truth
of the evil and deception

graduated mentors stroll in marbled brick porticos
in sagacious dialog they despise their average ways
betraying pomp and discipline, they mold their institution
where they practice exclusion on the masses every day

there is an inner logic,
and we're taught to stay far from it
it is simple and elegant,
but it's cruel and antithetic
and there's no effort to reveal it

decorated warriors drill harmless kids on pavement
simulating tyranny under red alert
protecting the opulent and staging moral standard
they expect redemption of character and self-growth_

----------


## Laïka

Alle Uhren bleiben stehen
Lachen ist nicht mehr gesund und bald
Such ich dich hinter dem Licht
Wo bist du
So allein will ich nicht sein
Wo bist du?

Rammstein "Wo bist du?" 

Here is the translation (not from me but found on a website):

_All clocks have stopped
It's no longer healthy to laugh, and soon
I'll look for you behind the light
Where are you
I don't want to be so alone
Where are you_

----------


## hoope

I have nothing . WHITNEY HOUSTEN

Share my life, take me for what I am
Coz I'll never change all my colours for you
Take my love, I'll never ask for too much
Just all that you are and everything that you do

I don't really need to look very much further
I don't want to have to go where you don't follow
I won't hold it back again, this passion inside
Can't run from myself
There's nowhere to hide


Well,don't make me close one more door
I don't wanna hurt anymore
Stay in my arms if you dare
Or must I imagine you there
Don't walk away from me...
I have nothing, nothing, nothing
If I don't have you, you, you, you, you, you...

You see through, right to the heart of me
You break down my walls with the strength of your love mmmmm...
I never knew love like I've known it with you 
Will a memory survive, one I can hold on to 

I don't really need to look very much further
I don't want to have to go where you don't follow
I won't hold it back again, this passion inside
I Can't run from myself
There's nowhere to hide
Your love I'll remember, forever

Don't make me close one more door
I don't wanna hurt anymore
Stay in my arms if you dare
Or must I imagine you there
Don't walk away from me...
I have nothing, nothing, nothing...

Well,don't make me close one more door
I don't wanna hurt anymore
Stay in my arms if you dare
Or must I imagine you there
Don't walk away from me no...
Don't walk away from me
Don't you dare walk away from me
I have nothing, nothing, nothing
If I don't have you, you 
ooohhh,ooooh
if i don't have you,oohh...

----------


## seanlol

Okay I Believe You, But My Tommy Gun Don't - Brand New

i am heaven sent, don't you dare forget.
i am all you've ever wanted,
what all the other boys all promised.
sorry i told. i just needed you to know.
i think in decimals and dollars.
i am the cause to all your problems,
shelter from cold. we are never alone.
coordinate brain and mouth.
then ask me what's it like to have myself so figured out.
i wish i knew..

i hope this song starts a craze.
the kind of song that ignites the airwaves.
the kind of song that makes people glad to be where they are,
with whoever they're there with.
this is war. 
every line is about who i don't wanna write about anymore.
hope you come down with something they can't diagnose, 
don't have the cure for.
holding on to your grudge.
oh it's so hard to have someone to love.
and keeping quiet is hard.
'cause you can't keep a secret 
if it never was a secret to start.
at least pretend you didn't wanna get caught..

we're concentrating on falling apart.
we were contenders, we're throwing the fight
i just wanna believe, i just wanna believe,
i just wanna believe in us.

oh, we're so c-c-c-c-c-controversial.
we are entirely smooth.
we admit to the truth,
we are the best at what we do.
and these are the words you wish you wrote down.
this is the way you wish your voice sounds,
handsome and smart.
oh my tongue's the only muscle on my body
that works harder than my heart.
and it's all from watching tv,
and from speeding up my breathing.
wouldn't stop if i could.
oh it hurts to be this good.
you're holding on to your grudge.
oh it hurts to always have to be honest
with the one that you love.
oh, so let it go..

we're concentrating on falling apart.
we were contenders, we're throwing the fight
i just wanna believe, i just wanna believe,
i just wanna believe..

we're concentrating on falling apart.
we were contenders, we're throwing the fight
i just wanna believe, i just wanna believe,
i just wanna believe in us.

this is the grace that only we can bestow.
this is the price you pay for loss of control. 
this is the break in the bend,
this is the closest of calls.
this is the reason you're alone,
this is the rise and the fall.

we're concentrating on falling apart.
we were contenders, we're throwing the fight
i just wanna believe, i just wanna believe,
i just wanna believe..

we're concentrating on falling apart.
we were contenders, we're throwing the fight
i just wanna believe, i just wanna believe,
i just wanna believe in us.

----------


## kevinthediltz

A single quote from the greatest deathmetal band of all time.

I finally found you, my personal slaughter.
As an appitizer, I'll let you taste my daughter.

Eaten- Bloodbath

Sick, disturbing, evil, and beautiful.

----------


## weltanschauung

_you know you can't be hurt,
you gotta believe in your star,
they'll always treat you like dirt,
they can only push you so far,
they can't take it away,
if you've got something to say,
they might try and fence you in,
but you've only gotta live to win
i know it's hard, a natural drag,
it's a hassle to fight,
if you don't wanna be a slag,
if you believe you're right,
they've got the power now,
but soon it's our hour now,
we all know where we been,
we all been living to win

...break down the wall,
live it up it's their time to fall,
anarchy is coming in,
if you know we live to win_

(motorhead)

----------


## weltanschauung

_you know you can't be hurt,
you gotta believe in your star,
they'll always treat you like dirt,
they can only push you so far,
they can't take it away,
if you've got something to say,
they might try and fence you in,
but you've only gotta live to win
i know it's hard, a natural drag,
tt's a hassle to fight,
if you don't wanna be a slag,
if you believe you're right,
they've got the power now,
but soon it's our hour now,
we all know where we been,
we all been living to win

...break down the wall,
live it up it's their time to fall,
anarchy is coming in,
if you know we live to win_

(motorhead)

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I'm standing on this corner
Can't get their attention
Facing rush hour faces turned around
I clutch my stack of paper, press one to a chest,
then watch it swoop and stutter to the ground.
I'm weary with right-angles, abbreviated daylight,
waiting for a winter to be done.
Why do I still see you in every mirrored window,
in all that I could never overcome?
How I don't know what I should do with my hands when I talk to you.
How you don't know where you should look, so you look at my hands.
How movements rise and then dissolve, melted by our shallow breath.
How causes dance away from me.
I am your pamphleteer.

I walk this room in time to the beat of the Gestetner,
contemplate my next communique.
The rhetoric and treason of saying that I'll miss you.
Of saying "Hey, well maybe you should stay."
Sing "Oh what force on earth could be 
Weaker than the feeble strength 
Of one" like me remembering the way it could have been.
So help me with this barricade.
No surrender. No defeat.
A spectre's haunting Albert Street.
I am your pamphleteer.

The Weakerthans "Pamphleteer"

----------


## Sapphire

I'm a bit of a collector when it comes to (parts of) lyrics.  :Biggrin:  Glad to find this thread  :Wink: 

I'm totally undecisive when it comes to "favourite", so I'll just give you what I'm listening to right now:

_Tommy Stinson - Without A View_
do You Trust Yourself At All?

The other lines in the song are great too, but hey - one has got to choose  :Wink:

----------


## Babyguile

In our life theres if
In our beliefs theres lie
In our business theres sin
In our bodies theres die - *This Was My Life, Megadeth*



In my hour of need
Ha no youre not there
And though I reached out for you
Wouldnt lend a hand.

Through the darkest hour
Grace did not shine on me
It feels so cold, very cold
No one cares for me.

Did you ever think I get lonely
Did you ever think that I needed love
Did you ever think to stop thinking
Youre the only one that Im thinking of.

Youll never know how hard I tried
To find my space and satisfy you too.

Things will be better when Im dead and gone
Dont try to understand, knowing you Im probably wrong.

But oh how I lived my life for you
Still youd turn away
Now as I die for you
My flesh still crawls as I breathe your name
All these years I thought I was wrong
Now I know it was you
Raise you head, raise your face your eyes
Tell me who you think you are, who? 

I walk, I walk alone
Into the promised land.

Theres a better place for me
But its far, far away
Everlasting life for me
In a perfect world
But I gotta die first,
Please God send me on my way.

Time has a way of taking time
Loneliness is not only felt be fools
Alone I call to ease the pain
Yearning to be held by you, alone so alone, Im lost
Consumed by the pain
The pain, the pain, the pain.

Wont you hold me again
You just laughed, ha ha, *****
My whole life is work built on the past
But the time has come when all things shall pass
This good thing passed away. - *In My Darkest Hour,Megadeth*

----------


## weltanschauung

_If I see the morning hours
Ill have one more yesterday
Take life from tomorrow
Cause Ive burned out my today

If I get up to the top I know
Ill just go back downhill
Gotta terminal future
And its time to write my will

Down another glass of courage
And a shot of thorazine

Were not ready to see you yet
99 ways to die
Were not ready to see you yet

Gotta short between the earphones
Wringing my hands in dismay
A more efficient maniac
With two feet in the grave

Aint got no last words to say
Yellow streak right up my spine
The gun in my mouth was real
And the taste blew my mind

In a black tie and straight jacket
Man Im gonna try again


Demitasse of arsenic
Try on this tie
Never mind the tree

There is only death and danger
In the sockets of my eyes
A playground of illusion
No one plays they only die

Theres a prison in my mind
And the bars are gonna break
Im as mad as a hatter
And strung out just the same

Taunting rigor mortis
I feel it draw me in_

----------


## Mathor

And when that guy comes by
With his diamond ring
It doesn’t feel right
And you tell him so
So you buy your tickets home
And you’re going down slow

-Andrew Bird's Bowl Of Fire "How Indiscreet

----------


## Sapphire

And I don't wanna know the price I'm gonna pay for dreaming
_- Michael Bolton (How Am I Supposed To Live Without You)_

----------


## Chris Marie

Revolution was a pretty good song, like Helter Skelter.

Instant Karma was good, too.

----------


## pinkkdaisy

> Later on the crown thinned out
> I was just about to do the same.
> She was standin there in back of my chair
> sayin', tell me don't I know your name?
> I muttered something underneath my breath
> She studied the lines of my face.
> I've got to admit I felt a little uneasy,
> when she bent down to tie the lace of my shoe
> Tangled up in blue.


thank god somebodys got good taste
that james blunt and coldplay appeared before Dob Dylan on this forum is shameful

I have to say, Id go for Don't think Twice, It's alright, or It's alright Ma, I'm only Bleeding - but they are all so so good.

----------


## skib

Go ahead, end it all 
We deserve no better
A forever unblessed detonation

The great plutonium chord fulminates
blinding the eyes of creation

Cutting off all life support
Sweeping away existence instantly

Iced desolate ruins linger
leaving traces of our lovely humanity

-From Eradication Instincts Defined by Dimmu Borgir

and to jump from Satanistic black metal to country :Thumbs Up: 

Poor Billy Bonney, you're only twenty one
Pat Garrett's got your name of every bullet in his gun
Each notch you carve on your sixgun's got a bloody tale to tell
You're a mile ahead of Garrett, and a step outside of Hell
-From Billy the Kid by Chris Ledoux

----------


## intoxicatedsoul

see my smile i can hear your voice
coming from another room
in another land in a house
in a corner of my heart

so be quiet
not make a sound
do not blink now
don't look down

you don't know
you'd never ever know
i've forgotten all my lies
i feel like a fool
in a cold
i don't even know myself
any more

come to me lay down beside me
and close your eyes kiss me sleep
for tonight
- lullaby 6000 (the czars)

----------


## Maida

"She saw it and she grabbed it and it wasn't what it seemed
The kids all dream of making it, whatever that means
Another variation on a theme
A tangle on the television and the magazine
D'you reckon that they do it for a joke?
D'you reckon that they make 'em take an oath?
That says "we are defenders
Of any poseur or professional pretender around"

When did your list replace the twist and turn?
Ah the fist, replaced the kissed-on concern
And if you're bothered, I don't want your prayers
Save it for the morning after"

Arctic Monkeys "Teddy Picker" 


"I wish I could sleep, I wish I could dream
I love the sound of my feet against these empty streets
I saw the whole town burn down
I'm walking away
Nothing stays, these feelings have wings
Our arms outstretched, we are soaring"

Umbrellas "Ships"

"And I have learned 
That even landlocked lovers yearn 
For the sea like navy men 
'Cause now we say goodnight 
From our own separate sides 
Like brothers on a hotel bed"

Death Cab for Cutie "Brothers on a Hotel Bed" 

I have lots more, but I don't want this to be an annoyingly long post.

----------


## Maida

I absolutely love this song! 




> yeah i just thought of another one 
> 
> while you were sleeping
> you tossed, you turned
> you rolled your eyes as the world burned
> the heavens fell, the earth quaked
> i thought you must be, but you weren't awake
> no, you were sleeping
> you ignored the sun
> ...

----------


## Like_Herod

I really like a lot of Smashing Pumpkins lyrics. 1979 is good but I really like this but from Geek U.S.A.:

Lover lover let's pretend 
We're born as innocents 
Cast into the world 
With apple eyes 

To wish wish dangerous 
My dear delirious 
To try and leave 
The rest of us behind 

Shot full of diamonds 
And a million years 
The disappointed disappear 
Like they were never here

----------


## Moshu

I like Imogen Heap's "Hide and Seek" alot, but the swear in the beginning ruins it a bit for me. It does add alot more seriousness to the emotion, though.

Where are we?
what the hell is going on?
the dust has only 
just begun to fall
Crop circles in the carpet
Sinking feeling


Spin me round again 
and rub my eyes 
this can't be happening 
when busy streets a mess with people
would stop to hold their heads heavy


Hide and seek
Trains and sewing machines
All those years
They were here first


oily marks appear on walls
where pleasure moments hung before 
the takeover
the sweeping insensitivity
of this
still life


Hide and seek
trains and sewing machines
Blood and tears
They were here first


mm what d'ya say? 
that you only meant well, well of course you did
this it's all for the best, of course it is
that it's just what we need, you decided this?
what did you say?


Ransom notes keep falling out your mouth
Mid sweet talk newspaper word cut outs
Speak no feeling no I don't believe you
you don't care a bit

----------


## Desert Dusk

'"Let me be the one u call
if u jump i'll break ur fall
lift u up and fly away with u
in to the night
if u need to fall apart
i can mend a broken heart
if u need to crush then
crush & burn ur not alone
There's always been
heart ache & pain &
when it's over u'll
breathe again ''

-savage garden- crush & burn

----------


## Brave Archer

Over time i've been buliding my castle of love
Just for two, though you never knew you were my reason.
I've come much too far for you now to say
That i've got to throw my castle away.

Over dreams, i have picked out a perfect come true.
Though you never knew it was of you i'd been dreaming.
The sandman as come from too far away,
For you to say come back some other day.

And though you don't believe that they do,
They do come true, For did my dreams
Come true when I looked at you. 
And maybe to if you would believe, you to might be overjoyed
Over love over me.


Over hearts, I have painfully turned every stone.
Just to find, I have found what I searched to discover.
i've come much too far, for me now to find
The love that I sought can never be mine

And though you don't believe that they do,
They do come true, For did my dreams
Come true when I looked at you. 
And maybe to if you would believe, you to might be overjoyed
Over love, over me.

And, though the odds say improbable, what do they know.
A foreign romance, all true love needs is a chance.
And maybe with a chance you would find, you too like I
Overjoyed, over love, over you


Stevie Wonder is the man

----------


## Apocrypha75

> thank god somebodys got good taste
> that james blunt and coldplay appeared before Dob Dylan on this forum is shameful
> 
> I have to say, Id go for Don't think Twice, It's alright, or It's alright Ma, I'm only Bleeding - but they are all so so good.


Noted! He really is one of the bench marks. I like his Tangled up in Blue too. His wordplay is phenomenal.

----------


## blp

Meaningless, 
You mean it's all been meaningless?
Every whisper and caress?
Yes yes yes,
It was totally meaningless.

Even less, 
A little glimpse of nothingness,
Just like everything, I guess,
Yes yes yes,
It was totally meaningless. 

- The Magnetic Fields, _Meaningless_

----------


## Skipetyboo

Once there came a storm in the form of a girl
It blew to pieces my snug little world
Sometimes I swear I can still hear it howl
Down through the wreckage and the ruins
And it ain't gonna rain anymore
Now my baby's gone
And it ain't gonna rain anymore
Now my baby's gone
Now the storm has passed over me
I'm left to drift on a dead calm sea
And watch her forever through the cracks in the beams
Nailed across the doorways of the bedrooms of my dreams

- Nick Cave, Ain't Gonna Rain Anymore

----------


## hampusforev

Man! Somebody beat me to the punch, I was going to post something by Cave! Oh well, maybe it's been done eariler anyway. I'll give you my favourite Cave song from his earlier The Birthday Party-era:

Baby is a cool machine
She moves to the pulse of her generator
Says damn that sex supreme.
She says, she says damn that horror bat
Sex horror sex bat sex sex horror sex vampire
Sex bat horror vampire sex
Cool machine
Horror bat. bite!
Cool machine. bite!
Sex vampire. bite!

So twisted. So sinister. Man.

----------


## Skipetyboo

> Man! Somebody beat me to the punch, I was going to post something by Cave! Oh well, maybe it's been done eariler anyway. I'll give you my favourite Cave song from his earlier The Birthday Party-era:
> 
> Baby is a cool machine
> She moves to the pulse of her generator
> Says damn that sex supreme.
> She says, she says damn that horror bat
> Sex horror sex bat sex sex horror sex vampire
> Sex bat horror vampire sex
> Cool machine
> ...


So many to choose from!

----------


## pjjrfan1

She said I know what it's like to dead, 
I know what it's like to be sad
and she's making me feel like I've never been born.
"She said, She said"
The Beatles

----------


## islandclimber

Watching him dash away, swinging an old bouquet - dead roses
Sake and strange divine Uh-hu-hu-uh-hu-hu you'll make it
Passionate bright young things, takes him away to war - don't fake it
Sadden glissando strings
Uh-hu-hu-uh-hu-hu - you'll make it

Who'll love Aladdin Sane
Battle cries and champagne just in time for sunrise
Who'll love Aladdin Sane

Motor sensational, Paris or maybe hell - (I'm waiting)
Clutches of sad remains
Waits for Aladdin Sane - you'll make it

Oooh Who'll love Aladdin Sane
Millions weep a fountain, just in case of sunrise
Oooh Who'll love Aladdin Sane

We'll love Aladdin Sane
Love Aladdin Sane


_Aladdin Sane_ David Bowie

----------


## Pryderi Agni

"It's not always rainbows and butterflies, it's compromise that moves us along..."

-Maroon 5, She Will Be Loved

----------


## weltanschauung

_ the words you say never seem to live up to the ones inside your head..
the lives we make never seem to ever get us anywhere but dead_

----------


## Maggie Tulliver

I see you there with the rose in your teeth
One more thin gypsy thief
Well, I see Jane's awake
She sends her regards

And what can I tell you my brother, my killer
What can I possibly say?
I guess that I miss you, I guess I forgive you
I'm glad you stood in my way

-Leonard Cohen, Famous Blue Raincoat (the whole song really)


If it doesn't kill you it will make you stronger, but if it kills you you'll be dead.

-Jonathan Coulton, Madeliene


I'm quite contented to take my chances
Against the Guildensterns and Rosencrantzes

-Spin Doctors, How Could You Want Him When You Know You Could Have Me


Should the Mortals dare design
To keep you ever theirs and never mine
Should they in the name of liberty enslave you to their needs
Your ransom has been paid with seven pomegranate seeds

-Roger Clyne and the Peacemakers, Persephone

----------


## Helga

we'll share our bodies in disdain for the system, I see you take another drag, one nation bends to kiss the hag.
Jeff Buckley, the sky is a landfill

why can't I be loved as what I am, a wolf among wolves and not as a man among men.
Bonnie prince Billie, wolf among wolves

that is all I have for now but I know there are many more...

----------


## greenfroggsplat

> Child of the wilderness
> Born into emptiness
> Learn to be lonely
> Learn to find your way in darkness
> 
> Who will be there for you?
> Comfort and care for you?
> Learn to be lonely
> Learn to be your one companion.
> ...



Love that one as well. Minnie Driver did a cool job  :Banana:

----------


## Maximilianus

_Hold on to my heart, to my heart, to me
Hold on to my heart, to my heart, to me
And oh no, don't let me go cause all I am
You hold in your hands, and hold me
And I'll make it through the night
And I'll be alright, hold on, hold on to my heart
_
-- Hold On To My Heart, from the album "The Crimson Idol" by W.A.S.P.

----------


## billl

from Piledriver (by Stan Ridgway), a song about working road construction:

_Now Bob don't light that match, you could explode...
I'll move some dirt while you block off the rooooooad!_

----------


## aeroport

Won't post the whole song, but here's an excerpt:

'You don't try to be liked, you don't mind.
You feel no sun,
You steal a gun
To kill time'

from 'Fear of a Blank Planet' by Porcupine Tree.

----------


## Smoogles

I believe this song to have too much meaning to express. The lyrics are amazing, but the way it is put together and presented with music and all is remarkable. It is the song that inspired me to pick up drumming, can someone gather meaning from it? I can't!  :Confused: 

'Lost Symphonies'- Saosin

To install the notion that I divided by I
Replace the occasion to speak
I’m not the only lonely boy (lonely boy)

Until I decide to take my watch off, I’ll still believe that we
We're just a matter of time
Getting older every day, shout for shout’s sake
Siren siren, don’t do this dance in my ear
I’ve already lost him once
Do a deadly dance, all I’ve asked for so little
I’ve already lost him once

If I decide to sever the plates below
The shore would separate and find only seven placed again

Until I decide to take my watch off, I’ll still believe that we
Were just a matter of time
Getting older every day, shout for shout’s sake
Siren siren, don’t do this dance in my ear
I’ve already lost him once
Do a deadly dance, all I’ve asked for so little
I’ve already lost him once

Before commemorating (this anniversary)
I hope you still believe
Before commemorating (this anniversary)
Ten feet tall and I still have the right to say (x3)

----------


## pjjrfan1

From the moment I could talk I was ordered to listen.
Father and Son
Cat Stevens

----------


## snowshoes

I don't need a weatherman to know which way the wind blows. Bon Dylan
Ther'al be love and laughter and peace ever after tomorrow when the world is free. White cliffs of dover. WW2 song Vera Lynn
And I think of my Daddy, he wore these kind of shoes and after all this time I think I know him. I'd like to say I love ya but the time has passed away. What are the words I can say,what are the words I can say. Leon Russel

----------


## sadparadise

This is the end
Beautiful friend 
The end
This is the end
My only friend, the end.

It hurts to set you free
But you will never follow me
The end of laughter and soft lies
The end of night we tried to die.

This is the end!!

----------


## pagebypage

From _Dr. Horrible's Sing along blog_

It may not feel too classy
Begging just to eat
But you know who does that? Lassie
And she always gets a treat

So you wonder what your part is
Because youre homeless and depressed
But home is where the heart is
So your real homes in your chest

Everyones a hero in their own way
Everyones got villains they must face
Theyre not as cool as mine
But folks you know its fine to know your place

Everyones a hero in their own way
In their own not-that-heroic way....

---Captain Hammer

----------


## hellsapoppin

Phil Ochs was one of my favorite singers from the 1960s. He wrote a protest song about social responsibility entitled *Outside of a Small Circle of Friends*


Look outside the window, there's a woman being grabbed
They've dragged her to the bushes and now she's being stabbed
Maybe we should call the cops and try to stop the pain
But Monopoly is so much fun, I'd hate to blow the game 
And I'm sure it wouldn't interest anybody
Outside of a small circle of friends.

... more ...

----------


## skib

One of the best quotes I've heard recently among the bazillions of songs I've heard comes from Shinedown's second album, Us and Them in the song Heroes:

"You can put a man on trial, but you can't make the guilty pay/ You can cage an animal but you can't take away the rage."

They've got a hundred good quotes, but that particular one stands out to me.

----------


## estelwen

When the night shows
the signals grow on radios
All the strange things
they come and go, as early warnings
Stranded starfish have no place to hide
still waiting for the swollen Easter tide
There's no point in direction we cannot
even choose a side.

I took the old track
the hollow shoulder, across the waters
On the tall cliffs
they were getting older, sons and daughters
The jaded underworld was riding high
Waves of steel hurled metal at the sky
and as the nail sunk in the cloud, the rain
was warm and soaked the crowd.

Lord, here comes the flood
We'll say goodbye to flesh and blood
If again the seas are silent
in any still alive
It'll be those who gave their island to survive
Drink up, dreamers, you're running dry.

When the flood calls
You have no home, you have no walls
In the thunder crash
You're a thousand minds, within a flash
Don't be afraid to cry at what you see
The actors gone, there's only you and me
And if we break before the dawn, they'll
use up what we used to be.
--Peter Gabriel (1)


Also:

Ring the bells that still can ring 
Forget your perfect offering 
There is a crack in everything 
That's how the light gets in. 
--Leonard Cohen... 
and I'm seeing him in concert in two weeks! Exultation

----------


## Wade-newb

Blood Tears by Blind Guardian: "And blood tears I cry
Endless grief remained inside"

----------


## pjjrfan1

In the park I saw a daddy
With a laughing little girl that he was swinging
and i stopped besides a sunday school
and listened to the song that they were singing
then I headed back for home
and somewhere far away a lonely bell was ringing
and it echoed through the canyons 
like the disappearing dreams of yesterday
On a sunday morning sidewalk
wishing lord that I was stoned
cos there's something in a sunday 
that makes the body feel alone
and there's nothing short of dying 
half as lonesome as the sound 
on the sleeping city sidewalks
sunday morning coming down.
Kris Kristofferson

----------


## Kidijs

Elliott Smith - Waltz #2 (X.O.)

"she appears composed/so she is, I suppose"

----------


## tailor STATELY

Scorpions: from 'China White': "*The more love you give, the more you'll find.*"

----------


## Scheherazade85

love you my responsibility has found a place
Beside you and strong warnings in the guise of gentle words
- Belle and Sebastian, Piazza New York Catcher

----------


## isidro

Celtic Women, Isle of Hope
"Isle of hope, Isle of tears, Isle of freedom, Isle of fears but it's not the island that you've left behind. That isle of hunger, isle of pain isle you'll never see again...."

----------


## Maximilianus

> Celtic Women, Isle of Hope
> "Isle of hope, Isle of tears, Isle of freedom, Isle of fears but it's not the island that you've left behind. That isle of hunger, isle of pain isle you'll never see again...."


"You Raise Me Up", also by Celtic Woman (there's Hayley Westenra on this video)

_When I am down and, oh my soul, so weary;
When troubles come and my heart burdened be;
Then, I am still and wait here in the silence,
Until you come and sit awhile with me.

You raise me up, so I can stand on mountains;
You raise me up, to walk on stormy seas;
I am strong, when I am on your shoulders;
You raise me up: To more than I can be.
(...)_

----------


## Strange Aeons

Here's a great few lines from Dead Meadow

'Gifts of gold lie undisturbed at her open door
give until nothing's left then wish to give more

Hers is the love for which rivers flow
men fall from ladders to the ground below'

kinda sappy, but it's really the first time I've heard lyrics be this creative

----------


## giventofly

Could probably think of a "more favorite" line, but here's one off the top of my head:

"Well, I guess there's nothing wrong with what you say. 
But don't sell me, "There can't be better ways."
No white or black... just gray. Can you feel this
World with your heart and not your brain?"

-Pearl Jam, _Green Disease_

----------


## asfhsfsea

It is easy to follow and carry out. Thanks for your posting. It is very helpful for me. Yaaaah... :Wink:  

This is what i am looking for so far. It is very helpful for me. Yaaahhh
__________________
Organisme de credit a la consommation | Organisme maison de credit immobilier | Organisme de rachat de credit en ligne

----------


## marcolfo

- freedom was just another word for nothing left to lose. Janis Joplin (i know she didn't wrote that but thats the version i like the most)
- my feet is my only carriage. Bob Marley
- to be a rock and not to roll. Led Zeppelin
- if my wings should fail me, meet me jesus with another pair. Led Zeppelin

----------


## keilj

> Theres so many different worlds
> So many different suns
> And we have just one world
> But we live in different ones
> 
> Now the suns gone to hell
> And the moons riding high
> Let me bid you farewell
> Every man has to die
> ...



great one

my dad said, back in 2004 or so, that George Bush should listen to that song

----------


## keilj

and they can plunder the cave of sorrow
they can strip the gallery bare
try to build a bridge around these visions in my head
choke every spark with a cloak of despair

but we got something they can't stifle
with their price tags and picture frames
a flower for every rifle
putting flesh on the bones of my dreams

David Gray - Flesh

----------


## keilj

I see Mary in the garden
the garden of a thousand sighs
she's holding pictures of our children
dancing in a sky filled with light

may I feel your arms around me
may I feel your blood mixed with mine
dream of life comes to me
like a catfish dancin' on the end of the line

Springsteen - The Rising

----------


## keilj

cast your eyes into the distance
try to focus on it all
catch the spirit of resistance
instead of pride before the fall

...careful what you say
becasue reality offends
just sit back and let your soul decay
as a century ends

David Gray - A Century Ends

----------


## keilj

A voice says "Don't worry, I'm here"
Just whisper the word 'tomorrow' in my ear
A house on a quiet street, a home for the brave
The glorious kingdom of the sun on your face
Rising from a long night as dark as the grave
On a thin chain of next moments
And something like faith
On a morning to order, a breakfast to make
A bed draped in sunshine, a body that waits
For the touch of your fingers
The end of a day
The beat of your heart, the beat of your heart
The beat of your heart, the beat of her heart
The beat of your heart, the beat of her heart
The beat of her heart, the slow burning away
Of the bitter fires of the devil's arcade


springsteen - Devil's Arcade

----------


## keilj

This Hard Land - the whole freakin' song:



Hey there mister can you tell me
What happened to the seeds I've sown
Can you give me a reason, sir, as to why they've never grown
They've just blown around from town to town
Back out on these fields
Where they fall from my hand
Back into the dirt of this hard land

Well me and my sister
From Germantown we did ride
We made our bed, sir
From the rock on the mountainside
We been blowin' around from town to town
Lookin' for a place to stand
Where the sun burst through the clouds and fall like a circle
A circle of fire down on this hard land

Now even the rain it don't come 'round
Don't come 'round here no more
And the only sound at night's the wind
Slammin' the back porch door
Yeah it stirs you up like it wants to blow you down
Twistin' and churnin' up the sand
Leavin' all them scarecrows lyin' facedown
In the dirt of this hard land

From a building up on the hill
I can hear a tape deck blastin' "Home on the Range"
I can hear them Bar-M choppers
Sweepin' low across the plains
It's me and you, Frank, we're lookin' for lost cattle
Our hooves twistin' and churnin' up the sand
We're ridin' in the whirlwind searchin' for lost treasure
Way down south of the Rio Grande
We're ridin' 'cross that river in the moonlight
Up onto the banks of this hard land

Hey, Frank, won't you pack your bags
And meet me tonight down at Liberty Hall
Just one kiss from you, my brother
And we'll ride until we fall
Well sleep in the fields
We'll sleep by the rivers
And in the morning we'll make a plan
Well if you can't make it stay hard, stay hungry, stay alive if you can
And meet me in a dream of this hard land

----------


## Silverblue

Patti Smith - 

_I was at the stadium 
There were twenty thousand girls called their names out to me 
Marie and Ruth but to tell you the truth 
I didn't hear them I didn't see 
I let my eyes rise to the big tower clock 
and I heard those bells chimin' in my heart 
going ding dong ding dong ding dong ding dong. 
ding dong ding dong ding dong ding dong 
counting the time, then you came to my room 
and you whispered to me and we took the big plunge 
and oh. you were so good, oh, you were so fine 
and I gotta tell the world that I make her mine make her mine 
make her mine make her mine make her mine make her mine 
_

----------


## wlz

Blackwaterside by Bert Jansch.

One morning fair I took the air
That hung about black waterside
T'was a gazing path all around it
And the Irish that I spied

All through the fog, the heart of the night
We lay in sport and at play
Till this young man arose and gathered his clothes
Singing 'Fair thee well today!'

That's not the promise that you gave to me
When first you lay on my breast
You could make me believe with your lying tongue
That the sun rose in the west

And so go home to your fathers garden
Go home and await your fill
And think on your own misfortune
That you brought with your wanton will

One morning fair I took the air
That hung about black waterside
T'was a gazing path all around it
And the Irish that I spied...

----------


## Mike Field

.
Wow, there's some erudite stuff here.

As a once-misogynist, I always used to like these lines from 'My Fair Lady' --

_"Women are irrational, that's all there is to that!
Their heads are full of cotton, hay, and rags.
They're nothing but exasperating, irritating, vacillating,
Calculating, agitating, maddening, and infuriating hags."_

(Well, I still do.)

And I like the way the song to which this is the introduction starts by asking the rhetorical question, _"Why can't a woman be like_ that_?"_ which. verse by verse, transmogrifies via, _"Why can't a woman be like_ you_?"_ and _"Why can't a woman be like_ us_?"_, to finally, _"Why can't a woman be like_ ME_?"_

What a wonderful ego!

----------


## millymichaelson

I like that Mike, makes me laugh! I could probably post on this thread forever, but here is one of my favorites:

Thrice-All That's Left

"One day the dreamers died within us 
When all our answers never came 
We hid the truth beneath our skin but 
Our shadows never looked the same 

A ghost is all that's left 
Of everything we swore we never would forget 
We tried to bleed the sickness 
But we drained our hearts instead 
We are, we are the dead"

----------


## Mike Field

:Blush2:

----------


## Liz J.

This is my all time favorite pick-up line: 

"Have a little faith, there's magic in the night.
You ain't a beauty, but hey, you're all right.
And that's all right with me. " 
-- Bruce Springsteen, Thunder Road

----------


## Silverblue

"I might have been born just plain white trash but "fancy" was my name"

Bobbie Gentry

----------


## wolffy

that´s my favourite quote: 
the love is near to clear the road
cause this thing is ready to flow
rihanna:fire bomb

----------


## magzarelli

My favourite is:

Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms 


Theres so many different worlds
So many different suns
And we have just one world
But we live in different ones

Now the suns gone to hell
And the moons riding high
Let me bid you farewell
Every man has to die
But its written in the starlight
And every line on your palm
Were fools to make war
On our brothers in arms

----------


## c aesura

from "The Sensual World" by Kate Bush

And how we'd wished to live in the sensual world 
You don't need words--just one kiss, then another

from "Democracy" by Leonard Cohen

It's coming through a hole in the air, 
from those nights in Tiananmen Square. 
It's coming from the feel 
that this ain't exactly real, 
or it's real, but it ain't exactly there. 
From the wars against disorder, 
from the sirens night and day, 
from the fires of the homeless, 
from the ashes of the gay: 
Democracy is coming to the U.S.A. 
It's coming through a crack in the wall; 
on a visionary flood of alcohol; 
from the staggering account 
of the Sermon on the Mount 
which I don't pretend to understand at all. 
It's coming from the silence 
on the dock of the bay, 
from the brave, the bold, the battered 
heart of Chevrolet: 
Democracy is coming to the U.S.A.

And too many others.

----------


## wokeem

"He not busy being born is busy dying" 
and
"Money doesn't talk, it swears"

"It's alright ma, I'm only bleeding" is my favorite Dylan song and contains (in my opinion) his greatest lyrics.

----------


## RaoulDuke

"And there we laid, cool in the shade, singing songs and making love...
With the naked earth beneath us and the universe above." - Cat Stevens, The Boy With the Moon & Star on His Head

"You've left me no choice but to choose;
I miss the person that you were but I don't miss you." - Rise Against, Six Ways Till Sunday

"One day we will die and our ashes will fly 
From the aeroplane over the sea.
But for now we are young, let us lay in the sun
And count every beautiful thing we can see" - Neutral Milk Hotel, in the Airoplane Over the Sea

"Do you remember all our stupid dreams?
Rainbows and pots of gold;
So much to prove before we got old." - Stereophonics, Rainbows and Pots of Gold

"Next door to me the ceiling leaks,
Cracks stretch across the walls.
Like skeletons of dreams deceased,
Too brittle to evolve." - Willy Mason, Live it Up

----------


## Revolte

"The worst decisions are the ones your too scared to make" Mike Pinto: Bad Luck


"Hey FOP boycott me, for I am standing up, I'd rather taste the rebel's lore then drink blood from your cup" Michief brew: Boycott Me

"Who does the dishes after the revolution? well, I do my own dished now, I'll do my own dishes then" Wignut Dishwashers Union: Jesus Does The Dishes

"I've been lost at sea, for a thousand years, just searching for someone that I can hold dear, she might be long dead by now, but I still search somehow." Wingnut Dishwashers Union: Lost At Sea

----------


## milktea

"De' miei pianti la vendetta or dal ciel si com pi ra!" Verdi, Aida

"You may know what you want, but to get what you need, better see that you keep what you have." Stephen Sondheim, Into the Woods

"I'll be brand new. Brand new tomorrow. A little bit tired, but brand new." Bjork, Pluto

"Let us take this moment present as a present for the moment." Sondheim, Into the Woods

"Here am I sitting in my tin can far above the Moon. Planet Earth is blue and there's nothing I can do." David Bowie, Space Oddity

"È morto... or gli perdono." Puccini, Tosca

"A vision's just a vision if it's only in your head. If no one gets to see it, it's as good as dead. It has to come to light." Stephen Sondheim, Sunday in the Park With George

"Amo, Amas, Amat, Amamus. Proving that this is the best of all possible worlds." Leonard Bernstein, Candide

"You remind me of the babe. (What babe?) The babe with the power. (What power?) The power of voodoo (Who do?) You do. (Do what?) Remind me of the babe." David Bowie, Magic Dance

----------


## milktea

> from "Democracy" by Leonard Cohen


How could I forget Cohen, his lyrics are bliss. 

And Jesus was a sailor
When he walked upon the water
And he spent a long time watching
From his lonely wooden tower
And when he knew for certain
Only drowning men could see him
He said "All men will be sailors then
Until the sea shall free them"
But he himself was broken
Long before the sky would open
Forsaken, almost human
He sank beneath your wisdom like a stone

-- Cohen, Suzanne

----------


## Dubliners

Well, I know it's kind of late
I hope I didn't wake you
But what I got to say can't wait I know you'd understand
Ev'ry time I tried to tell you
The words just came out wrong
So I'll have to say I love you in a song

------ Jim Croce

----------


## RaoulDuke

"All the pennies in the Thames will not make it how it was." - Bloc Party, Always New Depths

"Noises on the radio, megaphones on cars 
Sermons from the street of shame, know-it-alls in bars 
Posters in suburbia, experts on TV 
Don't let them disturb-i-ya 
They're just the powers that be 
Hey-Ho! 
Don't worry! Nobody can win!
No matter who you vote for the government always gets in!"
- Bonzo Dog Doo-Dah Band, No matter who you vote for the government always gets in.

"The summer had inhaled
And held its breath too long.
The winter looked the same,
As if it had never gone." - Jefferson Airplane, Comin' Back to Me

----------


## minstrelbard

I'm hiding in Honduras
I'm a desperate man
Send lawyers, guns, and money
The **** has hit the fan.

- Warren Zevon

----------


## ReadAll

"Now, I been lookin for a job, but it's hard to find
Down here it's just winners and losers and don't
Get caught on the wrong side of that line.
Well, Im tired of comin out on the losin end
So, honey, last night I met this guy and Im gonna
Do a little favor for him."

Bruce Springsteen, 'Atlantic City'

----------


## iamnobody

It's no suprise to me I am my own worst enemy.
Cause every now and then I kick the living s**t out of me. -Lit

----------


## The Ol' Man

'Do you want to be the ditch around a tower?
Do you want to be the moonlight in his cave?
Do you want to give your blessing to his power
As he goes whistling past his Daddy's, past his Daddy's grave?'

- Leonard Cohen

----------


## boskom

> One of the best quotes about life I've heard recently among the bazillions of songs I've heard comes from Shinedown's second album, Us and Them in the song Heroes:
> 
> "You can put a man on trial, but you can't make the guilty pay/ You can cage an animal but you can't take away the rage."
> 
> They've got a hundred good quotes, but that particular one stands out to me.


This album is phenomenal. I don't know why I was surprised, Shinedown has never disappointed. True, "Us and Them" has some songs I tend to skip over (What were they thinking with "Atmosphere"?), but all in all it's an awesome album that I've listened to hundreds of times through.  :Hurray:   :Hurray:   :Hurray:

----------


## MarkBastable

You're not from New York City; you're from Rotherham...

_Arctic Monkeys_

----------


## Calidore

A few favorites off the top of my head:

"There's only one thing that I know how to do well
And I've often been told that you only can do what you know how to do well
And that's be you
Be what you're like
Be like yourself"

They Might Be Giants, "Whistling in the Dark"


"Yeah, just keep on thinking it's my fault
And stay an inch or two out of kicking distance"

Megadeth, "Sweating Bullets"


"I guess I might seem kind of bitter
You've got me feeling down in the dumps
'Cause I'm stranded all alone in the gas station of love
And I have to use the self-service pumps"

Weird Al Yankovic, "One More Minute"


"Bow down before the one you serve
You're going to get what you deserve"

Nine Inch Nails, "Head Like a Hole"


"I ain't talkin 'bout Playboy
'Cause silicone parts are made for toys."

Sir Mix-A-Lot, "Baby Got Back"

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

"F*** your God, your lord, your Christ."

A Perfect Circle

----------


## jajdude

Life has often tried to stretch me but the rope always was slack

Pogues

----------


## Reichmann

Dumber than the crudest fiction

Run like a Villian
Iggy Pop

----------


## missmeadowsweet

Most of these are from my all-time favorite music group - Switchfoot!

"I'm an already, but not yet, resurrected fallen man."

"Oh man, the signs of the times are omens. You're starting the day in no man's land again. Who are you gonna be? When you're on your knees who do you believe? Fear is a lonely man. You've been given innocence, you've been given innocence again."

"I can see the stars from way down here, but I can't fall asleep behind the wheel."

"Every seed dies before it grows; do you love me enough to let me go?"

"Oh, Your love is a symphony, underneath me, running through me. Oh, Your love is a melody, all around me, running through me."

"We are crooked souls trying to stand up straight; dry eyes in the pouring rain. The shadow proves the sunshine."

"If your time ain't nothin' but money, I start to feel really bad for you, honey. Maybe honey put your money where your mouth's been runnin' if your time ain't been nothin' but money."

"I'll sing until my heart caves in 'cause you haven't lost me yet. If it doesn't break your heart it isn't love. Yeah, if it doesn't break your heart, it's not enough. It's when you're breaking down with your insides coming out, that's when you find out what your heart is made of."

"Build me a home inside Your scars. Build me a home inside Your song. Build me a home inside Your open arms; the only place I ever will belong."

"When everything feels like the movies, yeah, you bleed just to know you're alive." ~ Iris, the Goo Goo Dolls

"I shall never grow up. Make believe is much too fun. Can we go far away to the humming meadow? We were walking there and I had tangles in my hair, but you make me feel so pretty. You have shining eyes, yes, like the forest lights, and it makes me want to cry, I love you." ~ Brightly Wound, Eisely

"Can't hold a candle to her 'cause all the moths get in the way, and they'll begin to chew her entire attire until it frays. For she outshines anyone whoever might dare to bask in the same candlelight." ~ Candlelight, Relient k

"I'd rather forget and not slow down than gather regret for what I can't change now. If I become what I can't accept, resurrect the saint from within the wretch. Pour over me and wash my hands of it." ~ Forget and Not Slow Down, Relient K

And that's only a few . . .

----------


## boskom

> This isn't really a quotes about Ife... or very stylistically complex. But its honest.
> 
> I wanna be better than oxygen
> So you can breathe when you're drowning and weak in the knees
> I wanna speak louder than Ritalin
> For all the children who think that they've got a disease
> I wanna be cooler than t.v.
> For all the kids that are wondering what they are going to be
> We can be stronger than bombs
> ...


wow.. such a powerfull words.. who wrote that?

----------


## Silvia

These are the first ones that come to my mind. Two of them are complete lyrics, so they're not proper quotes.

I'm an alligator,
I'm a mama-papa coming for you.
(Moonage Daydream by David Bowie)

I will sit right down, waiting for the gift of Sound and Vision,
And I will sing, waiting for the gift of Sound and Vision.
(Sound and Vision by David Bowie)

Janine, Janine, you'd like to know me well,
but I've got things inside my head that even I can't face.
Janine, Janine, you'd like to crash my wall,
but if you take an axe to me you'll kill another man, not me at all.
(Janine, David Bowie)

And so the story goes 
they wore the clothes
They said the things
to make it seem improbable
The whale of a lie
like they hope it was
And the Goodmen of Tomorrow
Had their feet in the wallow
And their heads of Brawn
were nicer shorn
And how they bought their positions with saccharin and trust
And the world was asleep
to our latent fuss
Sighing, the swirl through the streets
Like the crust of the sun
The Bewlay Brothers
In our Wings that Bark
Flashing teeth of Brass
Standing tall in the dark
Oh, And we were Gone
Hanging out with your Dwarf Men
We were so turned on
By your lack of conclusions
I was Stone and he was Wax
So he could scream,
and still relax, unbelievable
And we frightened the small children away
And our talk was old
and dust would flow
Thru our veins and Lo!
it was midnight
Back o' the kitchen door
Like the grim face
on the Cathedral floor
And the solid book we wrote
Cannot be found today
And it was Stalking time
for the Moonboys
The Bewlay Brothers
With our backs on the arch
In the Devil-may-be-here
But He can't sing about that
Oh, And we were Gone
Real Cool Traders
We were so Turned On
You thought we were Fakers
Now the dress is hung,
the ticket pawned
The Factor Max that proved the fact
Is melted down
And woven on the edging of my pillow
Now my Brother lays upon the Rocks
He could be dead, He could be not
He could be You
He's Camelian, Comedian, Corinthian and Caricature
"Shooting-up Pie-in-the-Sky"
The Bewlay Brothers
In the feeble and the Bad
The Bewlay Brothers
In the Blessed and Cold
In the Crutch-hungry Dark
Was where we flayed our Mark
Oh, and we were Gone
Kings of Oblivion
We were so Turned On
In the Mind-Warp Pavilion
Lay me place and bake me Pie
I'm starving for me Gravy
Leave my shoes, and door unlocked
I might just slip away
Just for the Day, Hey!
Please come Away, Hey!
(The Bewlay Brothers, David Bowie)

with Bowie I could go on forever...


Deaf Dumb and blind boy
He's in a quiet vibration land
Strange as it seems his musical dreams
Ain't quite so bad.
Ten years old
With thoughts as bold as thought can be
Loving life and becoming wise
In simplicity.
Sickness will surely take the mind
Where minds can't usually go.
Come on the amazing journey
And learn all you should know.
A vague haze of delerium
creeps up on me.
All at once a tall stranger I suddenly see.
He's dressed in a silver sparked
Glittering gown
And His golden beard flows
Nearly down to the ground.
Nothing to say and nothing to hear
And nothing to see.
Each sensation makes a note in my symphony.
Sickness will surely take the mind
Where minds can't usually go.
Come on the amazing journey
And learn all you should know.
His eyes are the eyes that
Transmit all they know.
Sparkle warm crystalline glances to show
That he is your leader
And he is your guide
On the amazing journey together you'll ride
(Amazing Journey, my favourite song by the who from my favourite album)

She's sitting up in bed, shakin' her head
At a copy of 'True Confessions'
Ooh, it must seem like a fairy tale
To a woman of her profession
(Trick of the Light, by the Who)

I don't want no God on my lawn
Just a flower I can help along,
'Cos the soul of nobody knows
How a flower grows.
(Longer Boats by Cat Stevens)

All'ombra dell'ultimo sole 
s'era assopito un pescatore 
e aveva un solco lungo il viso 
come una specie di sorriso.

Under the shade of the last sun
A fisherman had fallen asleep
He had a furrow on his face
Like some kind of smile.
(Il Pescatore -The Fisherman, Fabrizio de Andrè)

----------


## chipper

I'll be alright... as long as it matters -As Long As It Matters by Gin Blossoms

----------


## Mary...

Words to memorize, words hypnotize,

words make my mouth exercise.

Words all fail the magic prize,

nothing I can say when I'm in your thighs.


Violent Femmes -- Add It Up

----------


## Gregory Samsa

Mona Lisa musta had the highway blues
You can tell by the way she smiles

----------


## faithosaurus

"I don't know why, but with you I'd dance in a storm in my best dress"

-_Fearless_; Taylor Swift

----------


## qimissung

"Come in," she said, "I'll give you shelter from the storm."

Bob Dylan

----------


## YesNo

"You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave." 

Hotel California

----------


## Brielle92

Yes, we may be hidden by rags, but we've something they'll never have 

The Smiths

----------


## xtianfriborg13

"My heart can't possibly break when it wasn't even whole to start with."

--Kelly Clarkson, _Because of You_

"Life makes love look hard"

--Taylor Swift, _Ours_

----------


## Bibliophile79

"Life is what happens when you're busy making other plans"

-John Lennon, Beautiful Boy

----------


## Emma01

"The Last Resort" - Eagles (It's one of my favorites) 

She came from Providence, 
the one in Rhode Island 
Where the old world shadows hang 
heavy in the air 
She packed her hopes and dreams 
like a refugee 
Just as her father came across the sea 

She heard about a place people were smilin' 
They spoke about the red man's way, 
and how they loved the land 
And they came from everywhere 
to the Great Divide 
Seeking a place to stand 
or a place to hide 

Down in the crowded bars, 
out for a good time, 
Can't wait to tell you all, 
what it's like up there 
And they called it paradise 
I don't know why 
Somebody laid the mountains low 
while the town got high 

Then the chilly winds blew down 
Across the desert 
through the canyons of the coast, to 
the Malibu 
Where the pretty people play, 
hungry for power 
to light their neon way 
and give them things to do 

Some rich men came and raped the land, 
Nobody caught 'em 
Put up a bunch of ugly boxes, and Jesus, 
people bought 'em 
And they called it paradise 
The place to be 
They watched the hazy sun, sinking in the sea 

You can leave it all behind 
and sail to Lahaina 
just like the missionaries did, so many years ago 
They even brought a neon sign: "Jesus is coming" 
Brought the white man's burden down 
Brought the white man's reign 

Who will provide the grand design? 
What is yours and what is mine? 
'Cause there is no more new frontier 
We have got to make it here 

We satisfy our endless needs and 
justify our bloody deeds, 
in the name of destiny and the name 
of God 

And you can see them there, 
On Sunday morning 
They stand up and sing about 
what it's like up there 
They call it paradise 
I don't know why 
You call someplace paradise, 
kiss it goodbye...

----------


## cafolini

I think it's all in your head that they call it paradise. I visited different churches for a while and I never heard the people saying that they were in paradise. They pray for the lot of each to be good, but they are pretty much aware that life demands sacrifice to preserve freedom and democracy. Of course there were many fanatics like the people in Waco, Texas, or Naples, Idaho, or some sects that came from Florida, to establish themselves in Montana, and the Mooneys all over the world, but I got to know most of these peoples,who were a small percentage of exception, and even them, watching Monty Pythom and trying to figure out John's revelation, assigning moral enemies to other peoples of the world, like the Chinese, the Arabs, the casted peoples of India, the Africans, etc., trying to ascertain every fart of John's trumpet, even there, they never saw themselves in so-called "paradise."

----------


## kaethe

"Had I a ghost, a shadow at the most 
would you let me know?"

Ben Howard-Gracious

----------


## gingerandy1

The well went down very deep
Very deep went down the well
The well went down so very deep
Well, the well went down to hell
O Mamma O Mamma

Poor Orpheus woke up with a start
All amongst the rotting dead
His lyre tacked safe under his arm
His brains all down his head
O Mamma O Mamma

Eurydice appeared brindled in blood
And she said to Orpheus
If you play that ****ing thing down here
I'll stick it up your orifice!
O Mamma O Mamma

nick cave and the bad seeds - the lyre of orpheus

----------


## cafolini

What it was and what it is, Mamma.

----------


## DSsentialDScott

Now hear this mixture, where Hip Hop meets scripture
Develop a negative into a positive picture
-Lauryn Hil "Everything is Everything"

----------


## Jugon Seta

We can be reborn all the time
-Beginner

Yes with 100% courage there is nothing left but to do our best
-100% yuuki

Before in your eyes there is a wide big river
Blocking the path to your dreams
Even the way is dark and scary
Don't worry Believe in your self
-River

People that you want to support are there.
Believing in tomorrow and walking towards it.
The flowers, the stars, and the bridge.
All of them are in my heart.
-Furusato

There is a face that I can only show to you
-Super Delicate

Even thou the wind stop blowing do not worry
Because there is no world were wind doesn't exists.
-Kaze wa fuiteiru

The world always spin around
195 countries riding on it chasing their dreams
In the other part of the world mildness turn into wildness
-Sexy Zone

Yes Lets Dream
Reaching for the sky
Yes Lets Dream
Reaching for the dream
Yes Lets Dream
Lets take it to the sky
Lets Make our dream
We can do it, we can do it we can dream
-Dreams come true

----------


## sonia bhardwaj

Sweet like candy to my soul ~~ Sweet you rock and sweet you roll ~~ Lost for you I'm so lost for you

----------


## NedSiegel

Once upon a time at home
I sat beside the telephone
Waiting for someone to pull me through
When at last it didn't ring I knew it wasn't you.

----------


## Sweetgirl

I look around at a beautiful life
Been the upperside of down
Been the inside of out
But we breathe
We breathe...

Stereophonics - "Maybe tomorrow"

----------


## Pope of Eruke

If I ventured in the slipstream
between the viaducts of your dream

- Van Morrison, Astral Weeks

----------


## ariz23

I'm alone, yeah, I don't know if I can face the night 
I'm in tears, and the cryin' that I do is for you 
I want your love, let's break the walls between us 
Don't make it tough, I'll put away my pride 
Enough's enough, I've suffered and I've seen the light 

Aerosmith : Angel

----------


## Philosopherpoet

Lost in a Roman...wilderness of pain - And all the children are insane.. : The Doors

----------


## Seasider

"In time The Rockies may crumble
Gibraltar May tumble
They're only made of clay.
But our love is here to stay"

Music by George Gershwin ...Lyrics by Ira Gershwin

----------


## Emil Miller

Don't put your daughter on the stage Mrs Worthington
Don't put your daughter on the stage.
She's a bit of an ugly duckling and you surely must confess
The width of her seat would surely defeat her chances of success
It's a loud voice and though it's not entirely flat
She'll need a little more than that to earn a living wage
On my knees Mrs Worthington, please Mrs Worthington 
Don't put your daughter on the stage.

Words and music by Noël Coward

----------


## DATo

Jazzman by Carol King

Lift me, won't you lift me above the old routine?
Make it nice, play it clean, Jazzman

When the Jazzman's testifyin' a faithless man believes
He can sing you into paradise or bring you to your knees
It's a gospel kind of feelin', a touch of Georgia slide
A song of pure revival and a style that's sanctified

Jazzman, take my blues away
Make my pain the same as yours with every change you play
Jazzman, oh Jazzman

When the Jazzman's signifyin' and the band is windin' low
It's the late night side of morning in the darkness of his soul
He can fill a room with sadness as he fills his horn with tears
He can cry like a fallen Angel when the risin' time is near

Jazzman, take my blues away
Make my pain the same as yours with every change you play
Jazzman, oh Jazzman

Oh lift me, won't you lift me with every turn around?
Play it sweetly, take me down, oh Jazzman

=====================================
EDIT -

The actual song, if you're interested.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUBnLJdi1rU

The soloist is Tom Scott, the Segovia of sax.

----------


## free

I don't need a vision 
I'd like to embrace. 
And not only false promises, hopes and wishes. 
To find my place 
So I keep singing. 

Where We Belong - Lostprophets

----------


## tailor STATELY

"How long will it take
'Til everybody will understand
That we need to fill our hearts with love again"... 

"It's up to you
To fight the evil in your mind"

"*The more love you give the more you find*" - _China White_, Scorpions 

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor STATELY

----------


## Sido

Hello darkness, my old friend,
I've come to talk with you again
_ -- The Sound Of Silence - Simon & Garfunkel --_

A soldier on my own, I don't know the way
I'm ready for the fight and fate

A million mile from home, I'm walking away
I can't remind your eyes, your face
_ -- Iron  Woodkid --_

When my time comes
Forget the wrong that I've done
Help me leave behind some
Reasons to be missed

I'm strong on the surface
Not all the way through
I've never been perfect
But neither have you
_-- Leave Out All The Rest - Linkin Park --_

Behind those eyes lies the truth and grief
Behind those beautiful smiles I've seen tragedy
The flawless skin hides the secrets within
Silent forces that secretly ignite your sins
_ -- Lucifer's Angel - The Rasmus -_

Far away, long ago, 
Glowing dim as an ember, 
Things my heart
Used to know, 
Things it yearns to remember...
_ -- Once Upon A December - Deana Carter -_ 


You used to captivate me by your resonating light
Now I'm bound by the life you left behind
Your faceit haunts my once pleasant dreams
Your voiceit chased away all the sanity in me
_-- My Immortal  Evanescence --_

And they say that a hero could save us
I'm not gonna stand here and wait
I'll hold on to the wings of the eagles
Watch as we all fly away
_-- Nickelback - Hero --_

Remember
When your dreams have ended
Time can be transcended
_-- Remember - Josh Groban --_


Look for the bare necessities
The simple bare necessities
Forget about your worries and your strife
I mean the bare necessities
Old Mother Nature's recipes
That brings the bare necessities of life
_-- The Bare Necessities - The Jungle Book --_


The greatest thing you'll ever learn
Is just to love and be loved in return
_-- Nature Boy - Nat King Cole --_

----------


## DATo

Double Post

----------

